# A camping board T Shirt?



## seabee

Ok, I was looking for a Dis T-Shirt to purchase and couldn't find one that would represent our board(camping). So I was thinking of making one, and if anyone else wanted to have it they could upload the design to have one made. I have something started, but I am looking for a saying that I could put on the back. I was trying to think of something that would mean something to the people on the camping board.  One option could be just to have the Fort Fiends sign with the LONG LIVE MUSKET MICKEY, or we could have something else. I had origianally put  "Livin' The Life  Lovin' The Magic".  But that really doesn't mean anything to us. So here is what I had for the front. It would be small and just over the left side of your chest.





 Any ideas would be great. Maybe you think something different should be on the back, maybe just a saying with out a picture. I am going to make one for me to have, and maybe others here would want one, just another way to show you are a member. Plus, I can always use a good T Shirt.  So here is what I had done for the back, any ideas?


----------



## LONE-STAR

Golf Carts & Kungaloosh


----------



## YellowXterra

Fort Friends
The Way Camping Should Be


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Seabee...are you planning to heve these screen-printed...or as iron-ons? the reason I ask is because if your planning on doing them as iron ons......any wording will have to be framed some way. In other words....any lettering has to have a background unless the letters are going to be trimmed from the iron-on paper individually(which is a PITA). If you're thinking of screen printing....then none of this is even an issue....and Im sure what ever you decide on will look GREAT!!!! 

I have emailed the bitmap of the teeshirt design I made recently to several people, and even printed it up and sent the actual iron-on itself (trimmed, with parchment paper and instructions)to a couple of folks by snailmail who didnt feel like they had the knowledge do to do it themselves. I really think the "Long Live Musket Mickey" slogan is pretty exclusive to DIS Campers.


*~~~Edited to add~~~ 
for a current display of all of my designs to date...go to page 15 of this thread.


___________________________

​*​​​


----------



## RvUsa

Rog and Jen


----------



## seabee

Rog, I need to wake up. I wasn't even thinking about that design you had made. Sometimes my mind goes on vacation with out me. I get thinking about stuff and poof, braindead. Sorry about that. I love that design. How is everyone doing it on their shirt, big on the front? back? Thanks for giving me a kick in the pants....every once in a while I need it.


----------



## RvUsa

OMG I am an idiot, I am so sorry nicole, I am so used to jen doing shirts etc, I put her instead of you!   to you as well.  I am more awake now, so hopefully I got this right.  IF NOT, it must be just a brain fart.

Sorry


----------



## seabee

RvUsa said:


> OMG I am an idiot, I am so sorry nicole, I am so used to jen doing shirts etc, I put her instead of you!   to you as well.  I am more awake now, so hopefully I got this right.  IF NOT, it must be just a brain fart.
> 
> Sorry



 That's alright, my brain is fartin right along with yours, cause I went back looking through the threads for something cool Jen made!   I probably shouldn't be allowed to conversate today!


----------



## RvUsa

We can both go sit in the corner together.   Where did rogs design go?


----------



## seabee

Weird, I don't know. Rog is messing with us since we are having a hard time today.   He is trying to make us think we are crazy.


----------



## Shannone1

I love the idea of a t-shirt...no matter which resident designer does it  There are so many creative people here on the board, and I am NOT one of them  

Nicole, I really like the green fireworks/mickey idea.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

seabee said:


> Rog, I need to wake up. I wasn't even thinking about that design you had made. Sometimes my mind goes on vacation with out me. I get thinking about stuff and poof, braindead. Sorry about that. I love that design. How is everyone doing it on their shirt, big on the front? back? Thanks for giving me a kick in the pants....every once in a while I need it.



Nicole....I wasnt trying to send you a kick in the pants..IM SORRY!!!! 

I was just giving some pointers.....I think that little mickey fireworks head looks great!!! I may do another shirt with that on the pocket spot and my  design on the back.

Here it is John, I removed it earlier because I felt like I was cramping Nicoles thread with it...but if you're looking for it.....




here it is!!!


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> Nicole....I wasnt trying to send you a kick in the pants..IM SORRY!!!!
> 
> I was just giving some pointers.....I think that little mickey fireworks head looks great!!! I may do another shirt with that on the pocket spot and my  design on the back.
> 
> Here it is John, I removed it earlier because I felt like I was cramping Nicoles thread with it...but if you're looking for it.....
> 
> here it is!!!



Very nice Rog   Have you tried it with a dark green rather than blue ?? Just a thought


----------



## RvUsa

Rog, when I get a minute, I will upload it to my fort page and shrink it down to put in my avatar or siggy.  Cool, thanks man.


----------



## seabee

Rog, don't ever feel like you are cramping or hijacking my thread. I don't care about that stuff at all. Cramp away!! I didn't feel like you were giving me a kick in the pants either, I was just fooling around. I love colaborating with people on things, and tossing ideas. That's why I started the thread, just through out what I had been messing around with and thought anyone with other ideas could throw them out, and use as many ideas as we could to make a shirt. That way everyone kind of had a hand in it. That might be cool, the fireworks Mickey on the front and your design on the back. I was thinking the same thing.  

Shannone, I like the green idea. Ok Rog, get to work...we're waiting to see what it would look like. Aren't you done yet?


----------



## RvUsa

Just my .02, I love the fireworks head on the front maybe with our name under it (real name) and rogs thingy on the back with our Dis name.  Just an opinion, you know what they say about opinions....


----------



## Us3

I'm going to attemp the transfers using Rog's design this weekend!   I really like the circular logo...it reminds me of the old Mickey Mouse Clubhouse logo t's.  I plan to place one large logo on the front of the shirts.

Nicole, I really like the firework design for a small logo on the front!  Very cool!


----------



## twoWDWfools

Love the Mickey fireworks and Rog's logo.  Looks alot like a sticker we had on our pop up years ago.


----------



## ntsammy5

I have to look at this at home so I can see the pictures.  I'm interested though.

I scanned through this thread and the only thing I remember is that Rog and Jen and maybe Nicole got cramps.


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> OMG I am an idiot, I am so sorry nicole, I am so used to jen doing shirts etc, I put her instead of you!   to you as well.  I am more awake now, so hopefully I got this right.  IF NOT, it must be just a brain fart.
> 
> Sorry



So does that mean you don't love me anymore?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> So does that mean you don't love me anymore?



Everybody loves you Jen!  


All these ideas are fabulous!  I know the christmas season is so far off.....but anybody think of a really neat Disney/christmas/wildernessy t-shirt idea that we could put multiple names on? {hint hint}


----------



## seabee

Hhhmmmm.... I will put my thinking cap on. I love playing on Photoshop.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

seabee said:


> Hhhmmmm.... I will put my thinking cap on. I love playing on Photoshop.



You are so awesome!


----------



## Shannone1

So, who are we sending our checks to ??


----------



## Shannone1

One of the occasional posters here has a cute avatar with mickey and friends around a campfire/tent.  It's not one I see all the time...but I have seen it and it's really cute.  THAT would look cool on a t-shirt


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I personally like the blue better...but here's green for those of you who prefer it...


----------



## Shannone1

I like the blue *and* the green.  The blue really "pops", but green is more of a camping color, kwim ??


----------



## ffpm63

That looks great. how about alittle line underneath that says something like *Disney's bring your own room plan*.


----------



## Colson39

Great job Rog


----------



## beccaewert

I agree with the rog---I like the blue better too...but I understand wanting the green for the camping feel.

Just a side note...I went to Home Depot...and took ALOT of green mickey paint chips....i got some funny looks. ..but I didn't care! I am thinking of decorating our golf cart with them...any good ideas?


----------



## seabee

make a mickey head shape with all of them on the hood, Or, make "garland" with them and hang it around the roof.


----------



## seabee

Shannone1 said:


> So, who are we sending our checks to ??




I don't want any money. I will post it or email it to anyone that wants it. I know Rog has emailed his design off already to people. There are lots of sites that you can have T-shirts made, or you can get the iron ons. I'd even be willing to do up an iron on and mail it, no money needed.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

well, the iron-on paper, ink and postage does cost...I've asked for $ for each design Ive had to snail-mail....but thats just so that its not "costing ME" anything


----------



## Us3

Nicole,

You are such a giving and beautiful person!  I hope our families get to meet at the Fort...hey wait, maybe we will in October! 

Rog also generously shared his design with my family...I can't wait to do the t-shirts this weekend...I'll post a pic when they are done!


----------



## Just Beachy

All of you are SO talented!!!      You all do beautiful work!  I can't even figure out how to put a picture under my name!   

~Kelly


----------



## seabee

BigDaddyRog said:


> well, the iron-on paper, ink and postage does cost...I've asked for $ for each design Ive had to snail-mail....but thats just so that its not "costing ME" anything



True, I just didn't want anyone to pay me to do it, but it is fine with me if they cover their expenses.


----------



## seabee

Us3 said:


> Nicole,
> 
> You are such a giving and beautiful person!  I hope our families get to meet at the Fort...hey wait, maybe we will in October!
> 
> Rog also generously shared his design with my family...I can't wait to do the t-shirts this weekend...I'll post a pic when they are done!



You get there on the 25th right? We leave on the 26th.


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> well, the iron-on paper, ink and postage does cost...I've asked for $ for each design Ive had to snail-mail....but thats just so that its not "costing ME" anything



I am with you.  I don't mind making the stuff, in fact, I quite enjoy it.  I only charge what I have paid for the materials and shipping.  All of us seem to like doing this sort of thing.  If I had more pennies in the bank, I wouldn't even charge for it, but those days seem to be few and far between!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Just Beachy said:


> All of you are SO talented!!!      You all do beautiful work!  I can't even figure out how to put a picture under my name!
> 
> ~Kelly



you can load your picture on places like imageshack.us and then link it in your sig...if you pm one of us, we can give you all the steps


----------



## Just Beachy

Thanks, AuburnJen.  As soon as I have enough posts, I will pm you, if you don't mind!  I am not all that computer literate to figure out how to do all that stuff.  I love everybody's little sayings and pictures.  I especially love Musket Mickey.  I remember him fondly from staying at the Fort when I was a kid.   

~Kelly


----------



## RvUsa

Hey Jen, could you embroider these designs??  Just wondering, I would love a really nice polo shirt with something from FTW on it.  They have nothing in my size.


----------



## 4daubers

All I know is I like all the ideas.  I like the green firework one and the Musket Mickey ones.

I'll gladly pay for whatever.  Can someone PM me pretty please.

Also interested in a Christmas FW one as well.  I am a nurse...no creativity...and always serious.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Theres really no creativity required...just right click the designs you like and save them to your desktop....buy some transfer paper(iron-on paper) thats good for dark fabric from WalMart, Target or any craft store, print it out and iron it on!!! That way you dont have to send any money to anyone...and ya feel like you've done something crafty!!!!!(when really all ya did was print and iron)


----------



## RvUsa

Rog, how good do those things last?  Do you need special ink, and do they fade fast?  I want SOMETHING to wear that says FTW!  lol


----------



## BigDaddyRog

No special ink...wash the shirt inside out and they last longer.....I STILL wear some of the shirts I made for our last trip (December), and they look pretty darn good still...I dont know how long they last...but I'll let you know when they start looking bad.


----------



## RvUsa

Cool, I am gonna do it, and I still want jen to stitch some for me too!


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Rog you really make that sound simple . Know you have me thinking I'm going to try it!


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> Cool, I am gonna do it, and I still want jen to stitch some for me too!



OMG! You want something stitched that BIG!  It would take the whole freaking day!  I have two commercial machines, but I have to change the colors!  I just finished 50 towels, whew!  Anyway, I will see if DH can digitize the logo Rog made and see what it looks like stitched out on a polo shirt or windbreaker.  I really need to get updated machines, but they are paid for...and make money when they run instead of pay for the payments...

I wish my motorhome would do that! 

Really though, what do you want me to stitch..you haven't been specific enough yet....


----------



## RvUsa

I have no idea what I want,  I don't know what is involved in what you do.  Maybe Rogs logo on the pocket, and Nicoles on the sleeve?  I don't know you tell me what might work, and how much it would cost. LOL  I am going to try Rogs idea of an iron on for a tshirt, but I really want a nice shirt with something about the fort on it.  Come over to my site and I will tell you what else I want


----------



## Shannone1

I don't have a color printer anymore.  I need to get a new one sooner or later.


----------



## AuburnJen92

done, i just pm'ed you on your site


----------



## AuburnJen92

Shannone1 said:


> I don't have a color printer anymore.  I need to get a new one sooner or later.



go to kinkos and get them to do it for you, just buy the ink jet transfer paper


----------



## ~Kristina~

What an awesome idea!


----------



## momoffive

Wow you guys are too talented for me .  I think I'm going to make family shirts for our Halloween trip(oh DH is gonna love me).  I might have to ask for help later though.  I would love to add Celebrating our 15th at the Fort.  I'll have to play around with print shop.  I don't even think I have it loaded on this computer yet, but now I have the bug.  It's so easy to get wrapped up on the computer .  My favorite thing is photo shows.  Now I'll add print shop,  well maybe tomorrow.  Thanks for all the great ideas!!!
Loretta aka momoffive


----------



## terri01p




----------



## terri01p




----------



## terri01p




----------



## terri01p

Edited to save space on this thread !


----------



## terri01p




----------



## bradisgoofy

AuburnJen92 said:


> ...I will see if DH can digitize the logo Rog made and see what it looks like stitched out on a polo shirt or windbreaker.  I really need to get updated machines, but they are paid for.......


Jen: We have a six needle BabyLock machine that is under a year old. If your DH can get Rog's design digitized and save it to a .pes format we could help  work on the design, too. Perhaps do Musket Mickey by himself? We have software but I am still learning how to use it. 

Just for the record, as Jen has said, Rog's full design would be a very big job. The cost would be for the threads, as a design that large would have tens of thousands  of threads. It would be cost prohibitive to do a shirt, but may be worth it for say a jean jacket. Though, Musket Mickey alone, may have better possibilities.


----------



## AuburnJen92

We were thinking of getting the design down to maybe 6-8in in diameter and seeing what detail would be lost...I will post what we stitch out for a proof.  My machines were bought in '92 and '94 so they are older machines (I even have to hunt for double density 3 1/4 disks, do you know how hard it is to find those suckers!) but they run and have been maintained so they make me spending money. 

Brad, what is the biggest size hoop you have on your machine? That way, I can send you a "pocket design" and a jacket back. Pm me your email address this weekend so I can email it to you in your format.


----------



## Gatordad

RvUsa said:


> Hey Jen, could you embroider these designs??  Just wondering, I would love a really nice polo shirt with something from FTW on it.  They have nothing in my size.



I know your pain.  If I can just lose these last 10lbs I could fit into a medium


----------



## RvUsa

Yeah, and if I loose 15 I might fit in a small. 

Brad and Jen, I had no idea about embroidery, so I was just throwing that idea out there. If it is too much then I understand.


----------



## AuburnJen92

no, it is not too much, that is what i do anyway

it will probably be sunday though because i just got a call and they asked me to chaperone the universal trip tomorrow for the freshman and offered to pay DS4's  way into universal as well, so tomorrow is a wash now...oh well


----------



## Us3

Nicole, yes we arrive on Oct 25th.

I really do like the firework design.  That would look cool on a polo sleeve like John mentioned.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

I love talented people that are willing to share! 

Now to go out and buy some transfer paper so I'm all ready.


----------



## TxTink :)

LOVE IT! Can't wait to see the real examples.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Does this help?


----------



## seabee

You know, the Musket Mickey with the Fort Fiends under it would make a nice little thing to put on a Polo Shirt.

If anyone wants that fireworks one for something let me know. I posted it at a smaller size but I can send you a bigger one. Still playing around with other stuff, I'll post it when I think it is worthy.


----------



## LarryJ

Something to think about especially if someone makes more than those just for personal use is the copyright for the Musket Mickey.  Disney is very protective of their rights and can be very sensitive in these areas and while I can't see them going after individuals for one or two or five of something, they just might just flex their muscles if they think someone is mis-using something they think is either a trademark or is copyrighted and their property and doing it it what could be construed to be a commercial adventure whether or not that adventure is turning a profit or not.

Larry


----------



## Gatordad

screw them then.... I found my shirt at a flea market in Guam, what are they going to do then????


----------



## auntie

Gatordad said:


> screw them then.... I found my shirt at a flea market in Guam, what are they going to do then????




I can tell you've spent a litte time in NY recently!



__________________


----------



## seabee

Well, someone had mentioned the camping picture as possibly something earlier, I whipped this up if anyone is interested. You really could have any saying on it you wanted. This one was just for posting purposes.


----------



## seabee

TxTink :) said:


> LOVE IT! Can't wait to see the real examples.



Those are the real ones, unless you want something personal added. Feel free to take what you like. Some of us thought the firework mickey shrunk down would like nice on the front on the left chest area, and then Rog's big design on the back. Rog's design on the front of a shirt would look nice too. Whatever your heart desires. Have fun. If you want anything personalized let us know!


----------



## 4daubers

So many great ideas...I want this one and that one and that one and that one.   

I think I'll surprize all our travel group with one for our Christmas trip.

Y'all are awesome!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Us3 said:


> Nicole, yes we arrive on Oct 25th.
> 
> I really do like the firework design.  That would look cool on a polo sleeve like John mentioned.



sleeves are a B@#$% to embroider by the way...


----------



## AuburnJen92

seabee said:


> You know, the Musket Mickey with the Fort Fiends under it would make a nice little thing to put on a Polo Shirt.
> 
> If anyone wants that fireworks one for something let me know. I posted it at a smaller size but I can send you a bigger one. Still playing around with other stuff, I'll post it when I think it is worthy.



I will need it much bigger to digitize...


----------



## AuburnJen92

LarryJ said:


> Something to think about especially if someone makes more than those just for personal use is the copyright for the Musket Mickey.  Disney is very protective of their rights and can be very sensitive in these areas and while I can't see them going after individuals for one or two or five of something, they just might just flex their muscles if they think someone is mis-using something they think is either a trademark or is copyrighted and their property and doing it it what could be construed to be a commercial adventure whether or not that adventure is turning a profit or not.
> 
> Larry



don't worry larry, i am VERY mindful of the Disney police...


----------



## seabee

Jen what size do you need it?


----------



## AuburnJen92

hmm, as big as the musket mickey rog posted, i will let dh look at it and see if the detail is enough to do it...i am not fond of sleeves, i think i mentioned that before...


----------



## seabee

I was thinking it would be good on a pocket myself. I don't like things on my sleeves, I always think something is on me.


----------



## AuburnJen92

I know the feeling...I just have to fight with the machine and it is not worth the effort.  I do need it really big so I can get the detail correct.


----------



## bradisgoofy

Rog,

Can you redo Musket Mickey in solid colors?  No shading or multi colors in a single area, like the musket having several shades. My digitizing program needs sharp lines and single individual colors.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Brad...I think I have one with solid colors. I'll check and post it if I do....if not, I'll see if I can solidify it for ya myself.


----------



## Gatordad

auntie said:


> I can tell you've spent a litte time in NY recently!
> 
> 
> 
> __________________



You got that right.....  All I kept saying when we were shopping in France was, "I can get one for $10 on Canal St."


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Aaaaaaaaaaaaggghhhhh!!!!! LOLOLOLOL......I wouldnt want it if it only cost $10....oh, wait....you're talking about actual merchandise, arent you?? NEVERMIND(insert Rosanne Rosanna Dan voice)


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Brad...its not EXACTY solid colors...if ya zoom in really close...there's some different shades on just about every color...but this is the closest thing I have to a solid.
oh...wait, forgot to upload it...sorry it was a loooong night at work. I'll be back with the picture.

Ok...here we go


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> "I can get one for $10 on Canal St."



Three days after the WTC came down they were selling NYPD and NYFD t-shirts and hats in China town.  Really makes you wonder.


----------



## Gatordad

they were selling them before as well, only before 9-11, everyone in NY hated the NYPD and Guiliani.


----------



## crostorfer

My wardrobe couldn't possibly be complete without at t-shirt that has the word Kungaloosh on it, I can't believe I never thought of that before.

I wonder if I could upload Rog's picture to cafepress and have them make a t-shirt for me, I might try it.



LONE-STAR said:


> Golf Carts & Kungaloosh


----------



## bradisgoofy

Got it, Rog. Good job, I'll start working on it right away.


----------



## Gatordad

crostorfer said:


> My wardrobe couldn't possibly be complete without at t-shirt that has the word Kungaloosh on it, I can't believe I never thought of that before.
> 
> I wonder if I could upload Rog's picture to cafepress and have them make a t-shirt for me, I might try it.



make sure it's this one.






[/IMG]


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gatordad said:


> make sure it's this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


LOL......I could have my own clothing line!!!  Ewwws St.LaRog


----------



## Gatordad

I'd wear it.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Just playin around wit colors


----------



## Gatordad

I don't like it.  not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LOL...now that you mention it...it IS a little RAINBOWey, aint it...maybe i shouldnt have that in my sig!!!


----------



## RvUsa

I liked it till Pete said that!  LOL


----------



## Shannone1

I like it


----------



## Us3

LOL...you guys crack me up!!  It *is* a bit rainbow'ish...but it'll look great on dd2 and dd3's shirts!   hahaha I'm having all of the designs printed on a better printer tomorrow and I'll post pics of the shirts tomorrow night!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Cool, cant wait to see them!!

Um.....if ya print these on a WHITE Shirt.......dont let your 11 year old do the laundry with a red towel!!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

rog, that design make me think of woodstock, dunno why, but it did


----------



## BigDaddyRog

GMTA.....I named the file "tiedye.jpg"!!!!


----------



## bradisgoofy

I did the Musket Mickey that Rog cleared up and the preview turned out good. It is 3 1/2 x 4 1/4 so it should be a good pocket design. As soon as DW gets time to stitch it out I will post a picture.


----------



## Stepanie

I Like the t-shirt and all the colors. Hope to be able to get one when they are finale. I also hope to meet some of you crazy people end of Nov.-Dec.


----------



## seabee

Stepanie said:


> I Like the t-shirt and all the colors. Hope to be able to get one when they are finale. I also hope to meet some of you crazy people end of Nov.-Dec.



All you have to do is right click on the image and save it to your computer, and you can use any of them.


----------



## Us3

We finished dh's shirt and dd9's shirt.  We printed Rog's original design on a rust/orange colored shirt for dh and it looks great.  We changed the letters on dd9's shirt to pink and she loves it.  The contrast of blue and pink look good too.  Here are a couple of pics.











As much as I love the rainbow'ish logo design...when its printed, the blue gradient letters on "Long Live Musket Mickey" blend too much with the black background   You can't read it very well unless you're really close.  Funny how it looks different when printed.  We're going to mess around with a few lighter colors and try those again for dd2 and dd3!


----------



## AuburnJen92

great job!


----------



## VACAMPER

shirts look great! Job well done.


----------



## auntie

The shirts look GREAT!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Sonya...that looks really good with the pink letters...that girlifies it right up!!!

I agree about things looking good on the screen and when they get printed...its sucks!!! I wonder if on the rainbow one if the black background was changed to white or yellow if it would be any better????


----------



## seabee

Sonya I love the shirt!!! I can't wait to make some for my girls!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Golf Carts.Beer.Kungaloosh.


----------



## momoffive

The shirts look great.  Now is it just printed on transfer iron on or have you done something different?  I'm already thinking of Halloween time.  Can't wait to try this out for the family.   I still have to load my print shop and play.  It's almost 2 am and I'm addicted to catching up on all the posts.
Loretta aka momoffive


----------



## 77ed

BigDaddyRog said:


> Golf Carts.Beer.Kungaloosh.



 That's the best one yet!


----------



## Us3

Hehe...that one is great!  

I'm going to play around with the color of those letters today and see what will print the best.  The yellow/orange letters look GREAT when printed!  Oh, and the blue/green behind Mickey looks really good when printed too.

Loretta, we're going back for Halloween too!  I'm planning on working with black t-shirts, but haven't thought of a good design yet   Oh, and we used Rog's suggestion of using Dark T-Shirt Transfer Paper.


----------



## Gatordad

Rog, that is your best one yet.


----------



## momoffive

Sonya, 
I saw that you will be there around the same time and I keep checking to see who plans to be there.  I do hope to meet some of you.  I'm headed to Michael's later this week, DD9 and I are making bracelets for the teachers end of year gifts, so I'll look for the paper and try one.  If my nonimagination brain comes up with an idea I'll pass it on.  Does the fort do anything "special" for Halloween?  I think it was Mrs Sundee that told me the headless horseman comes to the movie, so I might have to incorporate that, but I do love the whole Musket Mickey.
Loretta aka momoffive


----------



## Us3

Loretta,

DH said he'd create some Halloween designs for me after we get this next trip behind us (he's a PS master, haha).  I'll share with you guys what he comes up with.  Hopefully we'll see you guys there....my dd9 would love to meet some Fort friends her same age to play with!


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> Golf Carts.Beer.Kungaloosh.



OK Rog, this is the one.


----------



## Us3

Ok, we finished dd2's and dd3's shirts.  We used Rog's rainbow design, but changed the letters on Long Live Musket Mickey to yellow fade to pink (the blue didn't show on the black background when printed, darn it!)  Thanks to Rog for the designs....I hope to be sharing some Halloween designs in the next few months!   DD2 was running around with her shirt saying "thats cool, thats cool, thats awesome" ...she talks just like dd9! haha


----------



## wldmtnflr

Us3 said:


> Ok, we finished dd2's and dd3's shirts.  We used Rog's rainbow design, but changed the letters on Long Live Musket Mickey to yellow fade to pink (the blue didn't show on the black background when printed, darn it!)  Thanks to Rog for the designs....I hope to be sharing some Halloween designs in the next few months!   DD2 was running around with her shirt saying "thats cool, thats cool, thats awesome" ...she talks just like dd9! haha




The shirts look great!  The colors are so vibrant.  Great job.


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> Golf Carts.Beer.Kungaloosh.



ROG ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man this is what I wanted from the start (as you can tell from the second post in this thread)  I guess a couple of southern boys thank alike. Now if I just could make one   I guess I will let the DW (aka TexasTink) make it she likes that crafty stuff.


----------



## RvUsa

ROG YOU ARE THE MAN!!!    I bought the iron ons yesterday and will do it this weekend!!


----------



## seabee

Sonya,

Those shirts look great. 

Rog! That is awesome!! DH flipped when he saw that one!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thanks ya'll!!! My original idea was to make it a tire with a chrome rim, kind of a "hot wheels" theme...but couldnt find a good enough picture of a wheel.......Im still lookin, though. Glad you guys like it......


----------



## seabee

I'm going to have to get that GIMP program.


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> Thanks ya'll!!! My original idea was to make it a tire with a chrome rim, kind of a "hot wheels" theme...but couldnt find a good enough picture of a wheel.......Im still lookin, though. Glad you guys like it......



ROG make it a mud tire for me.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

seabee said:


> I'm going to have to get that GIMP program.



Nicole...its really a good program...I swear by it. www.gimp.org


----------



## momoffive

Sonya,
That would be great my DD is 9.  The quads are 7.  When we were there in December the family in the site next to us left in less than 24 hours.  We were the only ones around with kids, after the 2nd day we were the only ones around,  and they were so bored at the camp site.  I guess it was good we kept them sooo busy with the parks every day.   This trip is much less park and more "camping" time.  I'm hoping I can swing a few days in the parks though.
Loretta


----------



## BigDaddyRog

A few months back, I bought some transfer paper on the internet...dont remember if it was on ebay or not....but it was good quality transfer paper...I think because I bought like 50 sheets of it, I only paid like .90 a sheet.

I finally ran out of that paper tonight, ran to wally world and bought some AVERY TRANSFER PAPER for almost $2 a sheet.....and this junk is sooo crappy, the ink just bleeds all over it!!!! Unfortunately, I cant find any record of the purchase I made for the 50 sheets, because that paper held the ink very well. 

If you guys can find something better than AVERY, buy it, even if it costs a little more....a good quality paper makes a big difference in how your transfers will look!!!

SOnya...I looked closely at your photos..and your transfers are very sharp...what transfer paper did YOU use?


----------



## Us3

I used June Tailor dark t-shirt transfer.  Honestly it was the cheapest that I found at Wal-Mart.  The designs did come out crisp though!  I only had one very slight bleed on one letter out of the 5 shirts I made.  It wasn't bad though and dh said it added character (it was his shirt, ha).


----------



## seabee

What is the difference between dark and light shirt transfer paper? I just bought some from Staples for Light shirts because I was going to put them on white T shirts, but is the dark better? I didn't think I could use it for a white shirt, but Sonya's are great. I haven't tried the paper yet, I was going to today. I have to do some for Shannone too, I want to make sure I use good paper.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

The one for light shirts is very thin and clear...so it would just blend into a colored shirt, but its FINE for white shirts. The one for dark fabrics is opaque, and quite a bit thicker and looks great on white and colored shirts....just steer clear of the Avery brand. I've used Avery cd/dvd labels, photo paper, even TATTOO paper for the kids...and all of those products were satisfactory, but the transfer paper has REALLY disappointed me. Im going to see if they will let me return it with two of the sheets being printed on since its a quality issue, they MIGHT!!! If not, well, lesson learned. Either way, Im picking up the June Tailor stuff to get these done before we leave tonight.


----------



## Us3

Nicole,

The dark t-shirt transfer *is* quite thick.  I'm not sure, but I'm thinking that may be why the transfers came out so crisp?  I also used a HEAVY Shark iron and made sure I didn't move the iron until I had pressed the entire transfer down.

I had tried doing iron-ons several years back and had the same issue with bleeding...so I gave up.  Come to think of it...it may have been Avery brand paper too!


----------



## seabee

Maybe I will go pick up the darker one today and have it just incase.

Have a safe trip guys!


----------



## TxTink :)

Wow BDR- that looks great! Me and the DH have matching jackets that we wear at Disney when it's chilly, but I think we'll definitely be sportin' these matching shirts on our next trip!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Us3 said:


> We finished dh's shirt and dd9's shirt.  We printed Rog's original design on a rust/orange colored shirt for dh and it looks great.  We changed the letters on dd9's shirt to pink and she loves it.  The contrast of blue and pink look good too.  Here are a couple of pics.





BigDaddyRog said:


> Golf Carts.Beer.Kungaloosh.




These are AWESOME!!  Great job!  I'll have to pick up some transfer paper this w/e and get ironing!!


----------



## thomasclan85

BigDaddyRog said:


> Just playin around wit colors



Love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaxpooh

Sorry Rog, didn't mean to use the last of your paper


----------



## tamsour

Oh, I have a friend with a large scale commercial embroidery service... I see some bucket hats for me and the girls with one of these cute logos soon... 

He is always asking what he can  make for us - I think these would make great gifts for the girls from him.

thanks for the great ideas
t


----------



## breick

I know how to right click and save, but how can I edit colors and lettering?  I don't want you guys to do all the work...especially if I can't make up my mind...


----------



## seabee

If you have a photo editing program you can just highlight the letters and change them. If you don't have a program Rog has been using the GIMP program which is something like, or part of, Photoshop. I have heard good things about it, I haven't tried it yet though. It is free to download. I think Rog posted the site a few pages back.

Here it is  www.gimp.org    Have fun!


----------



## JCJRSmith

seabee said:


> If you have a photo editing program you can just highlight the letters and change them. If you don't have a program Rog has been using the GIMP program which is something like, or part of, Photoshop. I have heard good things about it, I haven't tried it yet though. It is free to download. I think Rog posted the site a few pages back.
> 
> Here it is  www.gimp.org    Have fun!




GIMP is a Photoshop clone, started as, I think, a school project.  It has been available in the Linux world for years and in Windows for the last year or two.  Very powerful program (and *I* told Rog where to get it - I think - I'm pretty sure I did...)


----------



## clkelley

..................


----------



## AuburnJen92

if you look further back on the thread, it is there....


----------



## momoffive

OK.  I started to play with the GIMP program.  A little hard at first but as I played with it it does get easier.  I have altered the tee shirt for my girls, a little pink and purple.  I can't wait to see it printed out!!

I have two questions though... 1. How do I center our name "under" the site marker?  When I hit center align it does center but the whole green Mickey must be not centered so the name keeps coming up to the right rather than centered.  I have been working at this for an hour...should go to bed, but this gets addictive. 2. How do I get "fancy" and add the flames or other patterns?  Do I download from elsewhere?
Thanks!!!!
Loretta aka momoffive


----------



## AuburnJen92

we are using photoshop, so i don't want to tell you the wrong thing...when rog gets back, he is the expert and can tell you

btw, when you print them, don't forget to flip it backwards, otherwise your design will be backwards on the shirt


----------



## clkelley

.................


----------



## AuburnJen92

it is on the first page, post #12


----------



## clkelley

...............


----------



## AuburnJen92

picky picky  , you will have to wait until Rog gets back home...i would pm and ask him to make you one since all he would have to do is change the lettering...


----------



## breick

I'm with Carol...I like that idea too.  OT - Carol, was that you with a letter in either Highways magazine or Trailer Life?  I'm pretty sure it was...


----------



## clkelley

..................


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Here ya go, Carol....





and a couple my kids liked....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Guys...if youre using the "dark fabric" style transfers...DO NOT FLIP THE IMAGE!!!! You only need to flip the image if youre using the light-fabric transfer paper.


----------



## clkelley

..................


----------



## medic9016

Thanks BDR. I'll make a few for our trip next week.


----------



## Millermouseketeers

Thank you, Rog! The pink and green actually met the approval of my 15 year old! It looks great!


----------



## momoffive

ROG,
Gotta question for you.  I started playing with the GIMP program and your right it is getting easier.  Its addictive too.  Why does it seem so hard to fill all the areas in fully?  is there a trick, should I start larger with the image?  And lastly how do I add effects like you have ie the flames?  They are not a part of the templates.  I've been having fun and want to experiment more, were down to only 5 months until our Halloween trip, I don't want to wait until the last minute   
  Loved the pictures of your trip.  You have a beautiful family.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

momoffive said:


> ROG,
> Gotta question for you.  I started playing with the GIMP program and your right it is getting easier.  Its addictive too.  Why does it seem so hard to fill all the areas in fully?*Ya gotta use that little magic wand thingy, and "flatten image" often*  is there a trick, should I start larger with the image?*as with any pic editing, the bigger the better*  And lastly how do I add effects like you have ie the flames?*The flames is another photo, copied, and "pasted into" the existing image *  They are not a part of the templates.  I've been having fun and want to experiment more, were down to only 5 months until our Halloween trip, I don't want to wait until the last minute
> Loved the pictures of your trip.  You have a beautiful family.


Thank you..they are ok...guess I'll let 'em hang around for a while. You'l learn more about GIMP the more ya play with it, most of the things Ive posted on here were put together by accidents!!! Just keep playing and use your "undo" button when ya dont like your accidents!!!

I put this together last night...too much Monster Java, and a little guilt...and all you guys were sleeping all night!!!!







Im getting alot of use out of that circle with FORT WILDERNESS on it!!!


----------



## clkelley

................


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I feel like a slug, I have no idea how to do any of this stuff that Rog is making. 

Those are some very creative designs.


----------



## Gatordad

it's cause he's got a gimp.


----------



## AuburnJen92

i found some temp tatoo paper at Michael's yesterday...gonna try some designs out...


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> it's cause he's got a gimp.




Does he keep it in the basement ?   I didnt think you could have basements in LA


----------



## Just Beachy

BDR, 
I love the Patriotic Mickey head!!!!  Great job!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gatordad said:


> it's cause he's got a gimp.


Ive got several...cheap labor!!!



bigdisneydaddy said:


> Does he keep it in the basement ?   I didnt think you could have basements in LA


 No, no basements in southern LA, if I did have a basement, Id have to teach the gimps to swim...and we all know they sink like rocks!



Just Beachy said:


> BDR,
> I love the Patriotic Mickey head!!!!  Great job!!!!



Thanks BeachyOne!!


----------



## DznyRulz

Rog you are one talented Dude!    I've tried playing with Gimp and Paint.net but I just don't seem to have the patience.    I'll keep playing with them as I've got some ideas for T-shirts for our trip but I'm not holding out hope.


----------



## jaxpooh

BDR, I LOVE the 4th of July one!!!!!

everybody, has anybody found a place online you can upload the pics and have an iron on transfer made? I don't want to bug BDR again, and I REALLY want the July 4th one printed for the 12 of us.


----------



## AuburnJen92

check your pm


----------



## 3gr8kids

Gatordad said:


> it's cause he's got a gimp.



I believe there is an ointment for that


----------



## clkelley

................


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Looks sharp Carol...did you use "dark fabric transfer" paper, or light fabric transfer, and what brand? Ive never done one on an actual pocket...did you have any trouble?


----------



## clkelley

......................


----------



## BigDaddyRog

For those interested in doing lotsa shirts for your large groups(I have 7 in my family) these guys are really great on price, shipping time and quality, and have sizes from INFANT to 6XL in most brands and colors.....
http://www.shirtsupplier.com/

I also recieve mailers from them with very decent discounts as a return customer...here's some discount codes you can use if you like...


> FREQUENT BUYER DISCOUNTS
> 
> Our Low Prices are now GUARANTEED !!
> 
> See on line for details!
> 
> 3 NEW DISCOUNT CODES >
> 
> - INSTITUTIONAL, School, GOV & Charity Code [FBI8]
> - RESALE, Retailers & Decorators Code [FBR8]
> - PUBLIC Code [FBP8]
> 
> 2 NEW DISCOUNT LEVELS >
> 
> -INSTITUTIONAL [FBI8] & RESALE [FBR8] LEVELS >
> $3 OFF > Subtotals under $100
> 5% OFF > Subtotals $100 - $499
> 10% OFF > Subtotals Over $500
> 
> - PUBLIC "Frequent Buyer" [FBP8] LEVELS >
> $3 OFF > Subtotals under $150
> 4% OFF > Subtotals $150 - $499
> 7% OFF > Subtotals $500 - $999
> 10% OFF > Subtotals Over $1,000
> 
> *Please note: Using the old code [Frequent Buyer] will continue to work, however, we greatly appreciate your efforts to change.
> 
> *DO SOMETHING NICE for A FRIEND or ASSOCIATE>
> Pass on your Discount Codes above so that they too will
> receive your Special Discount, even on their 1st order.
> 
> 
> *If you have not yet already, Please FAX Proof of Non Profit Status, Sellers Permit or Government Agency Documents to > 760-751-1821.
> 
> We are not responsible for anyone using the incorrect Discount Code, or the old Code. All who do, will receive the PUBLIC discount Level [FBP8]
> 
> 
> To Receive your Discounts, please be reminded;
> Type the appropriate code above, during the Order Process, in the [CUSTOMER CODE] box on SHIRTsupplier. .
> 
> 
> DISCOUNTS are NOT Displayed on line:
> Discounts are applied after Inventory is Confirmed & Prior to Billing. Discounts will appear on your Credit Card statement.
> 
> 24HR Customer Care Team
> SHIRTsupplier@yahoo.com


----------



## jaxpooh

AC Moore also has the Hanes 50/50 shirts on sale 4 for $10 this week


----------



## clkelley

..............


----------



## seabee

Rog, 

I haven't been on in a couple of days so I hadn't seen your 4th of July design. I love it!!! What an awesome job!!! Got any "I left my kidney at the Fort" ideas?  Sorry, that joke was in poor taste.  Ah, but we can joke now that we know he is ok.


----------



## clkelley

...............


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Nicole.....DAMN GLAD EVERYTHINGS OKAY!!!!!!!!!!! High 5's to Jim!!!



Carol...Id try to reheat it....I use the "silicone covered parchment paper" that you can get in the cooking section at walmart next to the saran wrap and aluminum foil. Its the same thing if not better than the cover paper they give you in the small packages of the transfer paper. If your walmart doesnt have the silicone coated type...the regular parchment paper will work fine, but only do ONE transfer per piece of paper. I get wrinkles if you use it on more than one transfer.


----------



## clkelley

...................


----------



## AuburnJen92

clkelley said:


> OK, T-Shirt experts.  On the 4th of July designs I just did, I have an edge that didn't adhere quite right the first time.  Is it possible to reheat it to get it to stick??
> 
> If so, what do I use??  A piece of paper, the original backing, an old pillow case??
> 
> Please HELP!!!!!



if you can get a teflon sheet of paper, that would work the best.  If you can't get it to work, you are more than welcome to send it to me in the mail and I will fix it.  I have a heat press here with several teflon sheets that will get it fixed.


----------



## 2goofycampers

bump


----------



## Us3

Yeah, I had one that lifted after being in the dryer.  Jen, do you know where I can purchase some teflon paper...never heard of that!?


----------



## AuburnJen92

I can get you some wholesale if you would like.  PM me.  I will have to look up the price.


----------



## ibm2010

BigDaddyRog said:


> Here ya go, Carol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a couple my kids liked....



Rog,

Do you have the master image broke down in layers? If so, would you be willing to share it with me? I am trying to learn how to use photoshop. 

James


----------



## clkelley

................


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ibm2010 said:


> Rog,
> 
> Do you have the master image broke down in layers? If so, would you be willing to share it with me? I am trying to learn how to use photoshop.
> 
> James



I usually start with this (since I accidentally saved it as a flattened image, but at least theirs no shadows behind the letters)




edit the colors to what Im feeling. I usually delete the center circle and add a background that I like, then add this mickey layer on top of the new center photo




Then I add the shadows, gradient colors, etc.
Its a tedious process, but I enjoy it.......it drives some people NUTS, but it actually relaxes me!

If you like, PM me your email address, and I'll email you the bitmap and png's of this so it will be a cleaner palette for you to start with. Unfortunately, the pictures lose some of the quality when you upload them to photobucket.com


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

BigDaddyRog said:


> Golf Carts.Beer.Kungaloosh.



Sniff sniff this brings a tear to my eye  . This ones a peice of art   .


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LOL...Im not exactly a suffering artists...I just know what buttons to push!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

bump for old times sake.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Anyone with any artistic skills, or just general good ideas that youd like to see brought to life...we would LOVE to see some ideas for tshirt iron-ons....SHOW YOUR Ts, SHOW YOUR Ts, SHOW YOUR Ts!!!!

As of late, we have quite a few DISers who have been very impressive with their talents...you may be one of them...if not maybe one of them can take an image you have in your head and put it on the screen...you may see someone walking around disney world with a tshirt on that YOU designed!!!

DONT BE SHY!!!


----------



## donatalie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Anyone with any artistic skills, or just general good ideas that youd like to see brought to life...we would LOVE to see some ideas for tshirt iron-ons....SHOW YOUR Ts, SHOW YOUR Ts, SHOW YOUR Ts!!!!
> 
> As of late, we have quite a few DISers who have been very impressive with their talents...you may be one of them...if not maybe one of them can take an image you have in your head and put it on the screen...you may see someone walking around disney world with a tshirt on that YOU designed!!!
> 
> DONT BE SHY!!!




Here's one..............


----------



## Shan-man

BDR, I redrew your logos and made a layered Photoshop file for folks to use as a template for their own creations. The file is here, and it is about 5MB since it is a nice, high resolution for clean printing. I'm assuming you don't mind BDR (PM me if you do and I'll strike them). This was not made to be pretty, but to be an easy-to-use template. My file uses flat colors throughout so people can easily select color areas and add gradients or paint in them. And each element is on it's own layer. There are even two layers for the alternate catch phrases: "Long Live Musket Mickey" and "Golf Carts • Beer • Kungaloosh". Of course, I have the Illustrator source file if anybody needs it. Also note: I have locked the transparency on the type layers to make them easy to colorize (it makes you 'stay within the lines', so to speak), so be sure to change that if you are trying to move the type.






 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Dont mind at all Shan....looks crisp and clean!!!


----------



## momoffive

OK I have tried and I can't succeed.  Really I am a computer illiterate, back drop this, add that here, I can't do it, I screw it up.  OK do you feel sorry for me now?  Could I talk someone into a possible Halloween design?  I know some people here who would love one. I don't know if I don't have the right program.  I have tried the gimp, but I am still learning and to me it was very intimidating at first, but it is getting better.  It's so long between the times I can play with it I have to start over.  Maybe one with the headless horseman.  I hear he rides to the Fort on Halloween, is that true?  My one son would LOVE this!  Thanks if anyone wants to try.
momoffive


----------



## donatalie




----------



## carolynb

Natalie your design is fantastic!!! What program are you using? We had a look at your share file and were extremely impressed with your work!! We may be using some of your designs to make t-shirts for our first trip to the Fort. We can't wait!! 39 days to go before we are at the Fort!!


----------



## donatalie

Thank you. 
I use Microsoft Digital Image 2006.......

Looks like we may be at the Fort at the same time. We arrive on 9-28 and leave on 10-11. We'll be in a Rockwood Roo 23SS decked out for Halloween!!!


----------



## donatalie

Here something fun I made for DH!!


----------



## momoffive

donatalie said:


>



I LOVE IT!!!!
I think this will go on a tee.  I can't wait to show it to DH and DS.  Thank you !!! 
momoffive


----------



## VACAMPER

awesome! wish i was talented.


----------



## 2goofycampers

You guys are Fantabulous. Keep it up I love it.


----------



## carolynb

donatalie said:


> Thank you.
> I use Microsoft Digital Image 2006.......
> 
> Looks like we may be at the Fort at the same time. We arrive on 9-28 and leave on 10-11. We'll be in a Rockwood Roo 23SS decked out for Halloween!!!



We arrive on 10-7 and leave 10-14. We are tent camping and hoping to be in loop 1500. We will go looping with our golf cart and keep an eye out for you. Maybe we might have one of your designs on a tee-shirt!! Again, fantastic designs. My DH was blown away by them. You are very talented.

Carolyn


----------



## Shan-man

Hey guys, I just traced the current FW logo and thought this would be the place to share it. I have put the Illustrator file here. A large (2000 px wide) png is also here, a medium (1000 px wide) png is here, and below is a small (500 px) version. Hope some of yall can use it.






Enjoy, Shannon


----------



## gelebean

Dumb question and I probably can find the answer on the back of the transfer package but figured I would ask anyhow....

To make the shirts, I just have to buy the transfer paper at walmart, print it out on my regular printer (?) and iron it on?

Sorry for the stupid question, I have never tried this before and I love your designs BigDaddyRog.

We will be at the Fort tenting it on Sept 19 and would love to make a shirt up.


----------



## terri01p

gelebean said:


> Dumb question and I probably can find the answer on the back of the transfer package but figured I would ask anyhow....
> 
> To make the shirts, I just have to buy the transfer paper at walmart, print it out on my regular printer (?) and iron it on?
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question, I have never tried this before and I love your designs BigDaddyRog.
> 
> We will be at the Fort tenting it on Sept 19 and would love to make a shirt up.


----------



## Shan-man

Here is my latest project: Mickey, Minnie and Pluto in their Motorhome. I am redrawing this image from a souvenir license plate available at the Fort, so if you want it for a license plate, go buy it! But if you want to make shirts or whatever here is a low res image. I will post hi res and Illustrator files when I am done with the background. Frankly, this has turned into a much larger project than I expected... it is quite complex! Good learning opportunity, though.


----------



## Shannone1

donatalie said:


> Here something fun I made for DH!!




I love it...Donald is my favorite !!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Bibidee Bobidee Bump


----------



## AuburnJen92

thanks, i was looking for this thread yesterday


----------



## Tigger0624

Wow! You guys are amazing! 

I like to think of myself as crafty- but when it come to computers I am a goner! Though I must admit- DH is cringing at the thought of how much money I am going to end up investing in Fort stuff!!! Though I made a deal with him that whatever I spend on Disney stuff- he gets to spend on his golf cart!!! 

I'm off to the store to get the supplies! If i can figure out how to post pics, I'll put them up when we're done!

One quick ? though- DH wants a black shirt- do you think hte pic would show up good enough on a dark color shirt?


----------



## FlaFortCampster

KUDOS TO ALL YOU DESIGNERS!  WOW!   and


----------



## BigDaddyRog

As long as the transfer paper you get is specifically intended for "dark fabrics"...I use the dark fabric transfer paper even for lighter colors because its thicker and seems to be a better quality IMHO.

Heres the best pic I could find of mine in black:






my kids':


----------



## AuburnJen92

Tigger0624 said:


> Wow! You guys are amazing!
> 
> I like to think of myself as crafty- but when it come to computers I am a goner! Though I must admit- DH is cringing at the thought of how much money I am going to end up investing in Fort stuff!!! Though I made a deal with him that whatever I spend on Disney stuff- he gets to spend on his golf cart!!!
> 
> I'm off to the store to get the supplies! If i can figure out how to post pics, I'll put them up when we're done!
> 
> One quick ? though- DH wants a black shirt- do you think hte pic would show up good enough on a dark color shirt?



make sure you get the transfers that go on dark shirts or it will blend right in


----------



## Cindy F

I just read a few pages but DANG! Ya'll are some smart folks!!  I don't have photoshop--just the Roxio Photosuite utility but I don't think I could do the kind of stuff ya'll do even if I DID have photoshop!

I'm going back to save all the pics!  BDR, my daughter is going to love the pink and green one!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

BigDaddyRog said:


> Seabee...are you planning to heve these screen-printed...or as iron-ons? the reason I ask is because if your planning on doing them as iron ons......any wording will have to be framed some way. In other words....any lettering has to have a background unless the letters are going to be trimmed from the iron-on paper individually(which is a PITA). If you're thinking of screen printing....then none of this is even an issue....and Im sure what ever you decide on will look GREAT!!!!
> 
> I have emailed the bitmap of the teeshirt design I made recently to several people, and even printed it up and sent the actual iron-on itself (trimmed, with parchment paper and instructions)to a couple of folks by snailmail who didnt feel like they had the knowledge do to do it themselves. I really think the "Long Live Musket Mickey" slogan is pretty exclusive to DIS Campers.




can you share how you did it? I totally have no clue how to do these but I REALLY want to make us matching mickey tie-dye shirts and I also want to make the long live musket mickey shirts! I gotta figure out how to do these! (and I love that one in pink.. DD8 would like it!)


----------



## AuburnJen92

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> can you share how you did it? I totally have no clue how to do these but I REALLY want to make us matching mickey tie-dye shirts and I also want to make the long live musket mickey shirts! I gotta figure out how to do these! (and I love that one in pink.. DD8 would like it!)



These are done on transfers.  The ones Rog uses are ink jet and the ones I use are color laser printer.  Both of us are using the commercial kind because the quality is much better, however, I would suggest that you get a pack from your local walmart, michaels, or office supply store and try it out yourself.  Just make sure you read the instructions, as each company is a little different.  If you have problems, you can always pm one of us.


----------



## Cindy F

Hmmm, I wonder how I could get Musket Mickey to point his musket at a pizza stealing raccoon?  I think it would look great on a T-shirt. ~grin~


----------



## TN 5 pack

Thanks for bumping this up. Newer to DIS and wife is now in the process of making T's for everyone. Great designs.


----------



## Tigger0624

BigDaddyRog said:


> As long as the transfer paper you get is specifically intended for "dark fabrics"...I use the dark fabric transfer paper even for lighter colors because its thicker and seems to be a better quality IMHO.
> 
> Heres the best pic I could find of mine in black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my kids':



Cool- DH isnt one to wear white or light colored shirts- almost everything is black, blue, or a shad of gray!  Any time he attempts to wear any lighter color- it seems that he has some sort of stain within 5 minutes that I usually can not get out!

I went to Walmart to see about getting the shirts and transfer paper, but they only had the Avery brand so I figure I'll go to Michaels or something tomorrow. Would it be better to have the transfers printed out at staples or something instead of on a home printer? I would like these to last! LOL


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Okay so are they on this thread somewhere and I need to go thru the pages? I mean to find the ones like on the shirts in the photos shown on this last page of this thread? 
And then you just print that on transfer paper and put it no the shirt? Is it really that easy?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Yeah....browse through the 15 pages ....there are several different designs with different color variations and styles...my personal favorites are the the 4th of July one, and the one with the flames in the center...hmmm......maybe I'll post all of the ones I made on one post....that may make it easier. Be back in a few with that.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

OK, these are all the ones Ive made so far...but there are other designs through out the thread that are very also very cool, as well as usefull info on where to get large quantities of blank shirts at excellent prices, hints on applying these to shirts, hints on correcting mistakes, types of transfer papers that may be better than others, etc...the whole thread is worth a look.







````






```






````






```






```






```






```






```






```






```


----------



## Shan-man

Here are some of my graphics. These are just small thumbnails, the full-size (print quality) versions are here (the ones without "sm" in the name). And, if you are interested in line-art versions (Illustrator), there's lots of good stuff here on my files site.


----------



## CampingChristy

Shanta or Rog - couldn't I just prepay you to send me three iron on's for my family's -shirts?  I don't know that I am "smart" enough to figure out how to print them myself!!  

Can't blame a girl for asking????


----------



## cnlmom

Nothing to be "smart" about.....making T-shirts is super simple.   There are easy to follow directions along with thousands of beautiful designs  on the Creative Designs board right here on DIS.
Just go to your local craft store or Walmart.  Purchase the *DARK* transfer sheets and follow the instructions on the package.    You do not have to flip the design backwards or anything.   Just print and iron on.   
I have been making homeade Disney Shirts for the past few years.  One fun thing is for everyone to wear the same color shirt, makes great photos and easy to spot your party, and you get lots of attention from CM's.  I used to do not only same color shirt but same design, but now I just do same color shirts and give everyone freedom to pick their own design as there are so many wonderful ones out there.  
Have Fun!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Christy...I PMd you...but cnlmom is 100% correct. It really IS very simple. But I dont mind mailing them to you if you prefer.


cnlmom...I agree....it is alot of fun to wear matching shirts if you're part of a group, and the cast members do seem to notice. We had 7 of us on our last trip and one day we all wore blue shirts with a different dwarf on front, and our names inside of mickey heads on the back. It was just the dorky kind of fun we needed!!!







this was our "pixie hollow" day...





this was what the backs looked like...


----------



## LuckyinGa

Rog, these are awesome!! You all make it sound very easy to do so I'm definitely going to try making this project for the family. 

You guys are all very creative and talented with all of this computer stuff. I thank you from the bottom of my heart for being so kind to take the time and for sharing with everyone here.


----------



## Tigger0624

To all of the creative geniuses on here...

I am completely lost at this technical stuff- but I'm trying... I wanted to personalize our tshirts for the trip- so I downloaded the GIMP program and the disney font... i even managed to open the file and add text to it but I can not for the life of me figure out how to use the Disney font with it!!!  I am so technically challenged its not funny  

I was so excited today- I went out, bought all the tshirts and transfer paper, determined to get our own t's made up... now this.... help please!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Where did you download the DISNEY font to? It HAS to be loaded into
c/windows/fonts

once you have the disney font file in the fonts folder it will automatically show up in gimp.







if none of this makes sense to you..PM me, I'll give you my # & I can walk you through it over the phone. Its alot simpler than it sounds.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Wow- thanks! I'm going to favorite this thread so I can find it again. 
I know DD will like the pink one- I like the neon one and DH will love the one with the flames in the middle (and that will get him to wear it. The way I ever got him to wear a mickey shirt was to find one where Mickey was riding a Harley... I know what pushes his buttons LOL) 

I don't know that I can figure out how to do the font/name thing on the back- but I think I'll pass on that anyway. If I make some gender neutral - there may be some passing down (or around) shirts in the future. (ie: DS shirt to youngest DD, and who knows between me and DD- it wasn't that long ago, a few years, that I wore shirts the same size she wears now! And I'm on my downward spiral to get there again... so "her" shirt may end up "my" shirt in later years.... while "my" big shirt ends up being a nightshirt or something. LOL Who knows! I just don't want to limit things with names on the back, I don't think- we'll see) 

Now is the dark transfer paper only if you're doing it on dark or black shirts? If you do other bright colors- you use "regular" (or is it called light?) transfer paper? Honestly I don't even know what transfer paper looks like... I'm gonna have to find some. Where's the best place to find this stuff? Walmart or Target? Or do other places have it?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I use "dark fabric" paper on *all* shirts, the "light fabric" paper *only* works on light shirts. You can get the transfer paper at Walmart, not sure if Target carries it or not, but I would bet they probably do. DONT BUY AVERY BRAND...its awful quality and the inks run and blend terribly on it, look in the "crafts section" at walmart, they have other brands besides Avery, which is what you'll find if you only look in the "computer section" at walmart. Any craft stores will carry transfer paper, and will usually have a larger selection of brands.

it will usually come in a package resembling something like this...





you may also want to do an ebay search for "dark transfer paper" or "dark transfer iron on" if youre going to want a better deal on larger amounts of it. It will usually cost less than $1 a sheet if you buy it in bulk sizes. You may not think you could use 25 sheets...but once you get started, you wanna decorate EVERYTHING!!! Pillow cases, pantyhose...Im telling ya, when ya first start...ya go nuts with this stuff!!!


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Rog - You are the best.  Now I can't wait to get home to see what the graphics look like.   This new job is great but it really cuts back on my Dis time!!


----------



## Shan-man

I am hardly an expert on this (which is why I have remained uncharacteristically silent!), but I thought I better chime in with a few warnings. If you have an intricate shape to your design, it would be best to use a regular transfer paper and a white shirt (or VERY light). These transfers are clear so you can just roughly cut the shape. If you use a dark transfer, which is a white iron-on sheet, you will have to very carefully trim out your shapes to keep the white from showing around the edges. For instance, on Rog's dwarf shirts above, he had to carefully trim the bottom edge of the letters for the dwarfs names. Just keep in mind the trimming task as you develop your design. You sure don't want to trim around an element like a mouse tail or lots of type. Finally, do not buy the stretchable transfers unless you are using high synthetic count shirts... they will not work unless there is like 60-80% poly/nylon in the blend... learned the hard way.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

BigDaddyRog said:


> I use "dark fabric" paper on *all* shirts, the "light fabric" paper *only* works on light shirts. You can get the transfer paper at Walmart, not sure if Target carries it or not, but I would bet they probably do. DONT BUY AVERY BRAND...its awful quality and the inks run and blend terribly on it, look in the "crafts section" at walmart, they have other brands besides Avery, which is what you'll find if you only look in the "computer section" at walmart. Any craft stores will carry transfer paper, and will usually have a larger selection of brands.
> 
> it will usually come in a package resembling something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you may also want to do an ebay search for "dark transfer paper" or "dark transfer iron on" if youre going to want a better deal on larger amounts of it. It will usually cost less than $1 a sheet if you buy it in bulk sizes. You may not think you could use 25 sheets...but once you get started, you wanna decorate EVERYTHING!!! Pillow cases, pantyhose...Im telling ya, when ya first start...ya go nuts with this stuff!!!




LOL 
I think you're probably right. Just THINKING about it I started thinking- hey if I can really do this (and not look like crapola) then maybe I can make other things- pillowcases for the cruise, etc. etc. etc. LOL

I happened to be in walmart tonight and bought some- June Tailor brand- hope that's okay? It's all that they had in craft section of my walmart (thought that would be the obvious place to go-didn't even think about the computer section?) 
Now I need shirts to put these on. But WHERE in the world do you get matching color shirts in such a variety of children and adult sizes? That's something I have no clue on and they need to be inexpensive..... yanno? Where do you get your shirts? thanks!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I used www.shirtsupplier.com

here is their latest email to me with discount codes...not much of a discount...but the shirts are very resonable anyway



> Our Low Prices are now GUARANTEED !!
> See on line for details!
> 
> 3 NEW DISCOUNT CODES >
> 
> - INSTITUTIONAL, School, GOV & Charity Code [FBI8]
> - RESALE, Retailers & Decorators Code [FBR8]
> - PUBLIC Code [FBP8]
> 
> 2 NEW DISCOUNT LEVELS >
> 
> -INSTITUTIONAL [FBI8] & RESALE [FBR8] LEVELS >
> $3 OFF > Subtotals under $100
> 5% OFF > Subtotals $100 - $499
> 10% OFF > Subtotals Over $500
> 
> - PUBLIC "Frequent Buyer" [FBP8] LEVELS >
> $3 OFF > Subtotals under $150
> 4% OFF > Subtotals $150 - $499
> 7% OFF > Subtotals $500 - $999
> 10% OFF > Subtotals Over $1,000
> 
> *Please note: Using the old code [Frequent Buyer] will continue to work, however, we greatly appreciate your efforts to change.
> 
> *DO SOMETHING NICE for A FRIEND or ASSOCIATE>
> Pass on your Discount Codes above so that they too will
> receive your Special Discount, even on their 1st order.
> 
> 
> *If you have not yet already, Please FAX Proof of Non Profit Status, Sellers Permit or Government Agency Documents to > 760-751-1821.
> 
> We are not responsible for anyone using the incorrect Discount Code, or the old Code. All who do, will receive the PUBLIC discount Level [FBP8]
> 
> 
> To Receive your Discounts, please be reminded;
> Type the appropriate code above, during the Order Process, in the [CUSTOMER CODE] box on SHIRTsupplier. .
> 
> 
> DISCOUNTS are NOT Displayed on line:
> Discounts are applied after Inventory is Confirmed & Prior to Billing. Discounts will appear on your Credit Card statement.
> 
> 24HR Customer Care Team
> SHIRTsupplier@yahoo.com


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Thanks! 
I'll check that out. I wish I could find a brick & mortar place to get the shirts though. I waste SO MUCH money buying shirts that end up not fitting/not the right size. Why are sizes so weird now? 
Do you know I've ordered years ago- and then again recently and disney online STILL hasn't got their sizing figured out? I even got my youngest the SAME SIZE shirt in various designs-and they are all different sizes- it's ridiculous. I mean the size says the same- but the shirts are extremely different in actual size. One could actually fit Ruby! (I ordered kids small for Rita- Ruby is 15yrs old and almost as tall.. and almost as big as me in shirts. I'm a little fatter all over- but in the "shirt" area she's about as big as me if you get my drift). There is no way a kids small should fit her! She wears adult clothes. Totally ridick and can't figure out why the shirts are such different sizes when they all say small. *rolling my eyes*

Okay end of rant about that- but anyway... I get so tired of ordering shirts online -from anywhere- and the shirts not fitting. I bet there is no regular store that would sell solid color shirts in various sizing for the entire family? So I wonder if I should just go with whatever color they want- with just the same iron-on on them?


----------



## Shan-man

Oh, I'll chime in on this too. I bought an embroidered tee at Disney in early 08, and then this last trip bought the SAME SHIRT in the SAME SIZE and the new one is a size smaller! Ugh! So irritating! (rant, rant, rant, grouse, rant!)


----------



## Tigger0624

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Thanks!
> I'll check that out. I wish I could find a brick & mortar place to get the shirts though. I waste SO MUCH money buying shirts that end up not fitting/not the right size. Why are sizes so weird now?
> Do you know I've ordered years ago- and then again recently and disney online STILL hasn't got their sizing figured out? I even got my youngest the SAME SIZE shirt in various designs-and they are all different sizes- it's ridiculous. I mean the size says the same- but the shirts are extremely different in actual size. One could actually fit Ruby! (I ordered kids small for Rita- Ruby is 15yrs old and almost as tall.. and almost as big as me in shirts. I'm a little fatter all over- but in the "shirt" area she's about as big as me if you get my drift). There is no way a kids small should fit her! She wears adult clothes. Totally ridick and can't figure out why the shirts are such different sizes when they all say small. *rolling my eyes*
> 
> Okay end of rant about that- but anyway... I get so tired of ordering shirts online -from anywhere- and the shirts not fitting. I bet there is no regular store that would sell solid color shirts in various sizing for the entire family? So I wonder if I should just go with whatever color they want- with just the same iron-on on them?



I've gotten hooked with Rog's desings and am making things for everthing- though DH stopped me when I wanted to make Diz shirts for the dogs too....  Anyway- I've foind most of the sizes I needed and a decent selection of colors at Michaels- they were on sale this week for 2.99 each... AC Moore usually has a selection too!

So far I've come up with thoughts for 4 or 5 shirts for each of us, Pillowcases for everyone, and a tote bag to lug around instead of the diaper bag- I'm going to see if i can attach a snap or something to the handles of a canvas bag so it will hook onto the stroller handle- we have a double and none of our regular bags fit around the handle.... anywho.... just my thoughts... I need to get my printer tunred on and heat up the iron... if Taz will show me how to post pics when he wakes up, I'll try to get some of the shirts up here...


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Tigger0624 said:


> I've gotten hooked with Rog's desings and am making things for everthing- though DH stopped me when I wanted to make Diz shirts for the dogs too....  Anyway- I've foind most of the sizes I needed and a decent selection of colors at Michaels- they were on sale this week for 2.99 each... AC Moore usually has a selection too!
> 
> So far I've come up with thoughts for 4 or 5 shirts for each of us, Pillowcases for everyone, and a tote bag to lug around instead of the diaper bag- I'm going to see if i can attach a snap or something to the handles of a canvas bag so it will hook onto the stroller handle- we have a double and none of our regular bags fit around the handle.... anywho.... just my thoughts... I need to get my printer tunred on and heat up the iron... if Taz will show me how to post pics when he wakes up, I'll try to get some of the shirts up here...



I'd love to see them! 

You've got me thinking... not just shirts and stuff but also that if I made a smaller graphic and did the iron on -on other things like tote bags that would personalize them more and maybe keep my hands on them better. LOL You know what I mean. hmm, what an idea!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

It makes me feel great to see you guys enjoying this so much!!!


----------



## Mickey Mobile

BDR the designs are assume! What software program do you use? Can't wait to try some myself. Thanks


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I use gimp.....its a free program you can download at www.gimp.org


----------



## Vickmeys

Love your designs, BigDaddyRog.  Is there any way you could post the Ft. Wilderness with the headless horseman  design without the red text on the headless horseman?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Tigger0624

going to try and get pics up as soon as the kidlets go to sleep and I can safely put out the shirts so they dont get ruined....


----------



## keylime359

BigDaddyRog said:


> OK, these are all the ones Ive made so far...but there are other designs through out the thread that are very also very cool, as well as usefull info on where to get large quantities of blank shirts at excellent prices, hints on applying these to shirts, hints on correcting mistakes, types of transfer papers that may be better than others, etc...the whole thread is worth a look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ````
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ````
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```



OMG! The headless horseman is the cooles one I have seen EVA! You are one talented guy- if I still owned my store on sanibel I'd have you do the designs


----------



## BigDaddyRog

keylime359 said:


> OMG! The headless horseman is the cooles one I have seen EVA! You are one talented guy- if I still owned my store on sanibel I'd have you do the designs



WOW...thank you!!!!! 



Vickmeys said:


> Love your designs, BigDaddyRog.  Is there any way you could post the Ft. Wilderness with the headless horseman  design without the red text on the headless horseman?  Thanks!!!




Vickmeys, I put these together for you. Hopefully you'll like one of them


----------



## Tigger0624

i hope this works- its the first time I'm posting pics! So here goes nothing... I know the pic quality is bad- my good camera had a dead battery!

All of the shirts I made up today-





BDR made this up for me and Taz since that is what everyone calls us anyway-





Each of the boys have one of these- compliments of BDR





The Grown up kid version - again thanks to BDR





Kids T for Andy's b-day Celebration Adults have the same pic on a white t- apologies- I know this is from someone on this thread and thank you! 





The birthday boy's T (back) 





The Birthday Boy's T (front)





I also tye-died shirts for everyone today that will have personalized mickey heads on them. and have one more set of shirts but havent decided what to put on those yet  

I am also making each of the boys personalized Disney pillowcases, a tote bag to haul all my stuff around, and a pillowcase for Andy to get autographs at Crystal Palace at his b-day dinner and who knows what else I will come up with in the next 24 days....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Daaaaaang...you been BUSY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tigger0624

Guilty- I managed to get 15 shirts totally done- but unfortunately I didnt get a lick of housework or anything else done today- though I did get the puppy to the vet to be spayed... dont need any Basset/Newfoundland pups running around here!!!


----------



## CampingChristy

Way Way Cool!!!!


----------



## CampingChristy

tigger - I was born and raised in St Aug - all my family still lives there!!

I almost feel like family.  Ok can you make my family shirts too for our April trip, Sis??


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Wow those are really awesome! I'm so ready to get started on mine! 
I bought some different color shirts at walmart tonight- cause they were dirt cheap but there was no way for me to get the same color shirts there for all of us (me/DD15 in women's ofcourse, DD8 in girls section, DS11 in boys section and DH in men's section- they just didn't all have the same colors- not even white in all sections! ugh!) but I figured with the same transfer on them it will be fine.. maybe I'll find matching shirts tomorrow for other designs. 

I really like that one that says Fort Fiends, LIvin the life, lovin the magic- is that on this thread too? 

And you know how to do the mickey tie dye? If so- please give me instructions! LOL I so want to make those! 

Okay here's another question- did you use the same size graphic for all the shirts? (this question directed to ANYONE who has done these). I ask because I practice printed off one of the Fort Wilderness ones on paper- it's fine for DH's shirt... probably fine for me/DD15 also- but it looks REALLY huge on DD8's shirt. Should I make hers a smaller graphic by resizing it? And if I do that won't it mess up the graphic? Or did everyone just put the same size even if it's going on a small kid shirt? LMK!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I scale the kids designs to half size, because, youre right...they ARE too big for a kids shirt. Shrinking a design wont mess it up...enlarging a design is a completely different story though.

That "livin the life" design IS NOT on this thread...but Ive seen it here on the boards somewhere a looong time ago...good luck finding THAT!!! 


EDIT

I found it...I had a version of it stashed in my own photobucket account and didnt even remember!!!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

BigDaddyRog said:


> I scale the kids designs to half size, because, youre right...they ARE too big for a kids shirt. Shrinking a design wont mess it up...enlarging a design is a completely different story though.
> 
> That "livin the life" design IS NOT on this thread...but Ive seen it here on the boards somewhere a looong time ago...good luck finding THAT!!!
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I found it...I had a version of it stashed in my own facebok account and didnt even remember!!!



Okay so just resize it when printing it? don't resize it in pic thing (I use irfanview), save then print- don't do it that way? 

Oh thanks for finding it! 
I wish it said more though... like Happy Campers at Fort Wildnerness or something. LOL But maybe it would be fine like that... thanks! 
I made DH and DS already and they look great! I used the one with the fire background for them... I don't know if I want to make that same design for everyone though. I know I want to use pink/light green for DD8. DD15's will have to wait because the shirt I got her tonight fits her now- slightly tight. It's 100% cotton so it will shrink- and she's already stretching the chest area of it a bit- if I use that shirt with the iron on and then wash it- she'll stretch it there bigtme and make the transfer image all crack-y. KWIM? LOL So I gotta exchange hers. She's the hardest to ever buy for without her trying things on..... but now I know about resizing- I think I can make DD8's tonight. And mine too- once I try on the shirt to see if it fits. LOL 

I wonder which image would look best on a bright (but not darkish) orange shirt? That's the color DD15 wants but she doesn't like any of the graphics that have pink in them- and the others have so much orange in them already it would kinda blend in? I dunno.....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Hows this...I added Shan's FtW logo to it......






Remember...you can add your kids' names to these in any photo editing program your using...dont be afraid to experiment...if ya mess something up...just come back and redownload a fresh copy!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Here's a general idea of what they may look like on a light orange teeshirt as a background....I dont know if this will help you decide..but it may give some insight....

















The last one would obviously need some more lettering added to it...maybe her name, or some kind of phrase thats meaningful to her, ya know...something to fill in the open space.

My personal choice would be the third one...but Ive been told that my taste is pretty tacky, and Im OK with that!!! Let me know if ya need more help.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

BigDaddyRog said:


> Hows this...I added Shan's FtW logo to it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember...you can add your kids' names to these in any photo editing program your using...dont be afraid to experiment...if ya mess something up...just come back and redownload a fresh copy!!


Hmm, I think I like that! 
Oh I did DD8's shirt too. The green was sliglhtly darker than what it appears yours is on your DD's shirt- but that's okay. It still looks adorable. LOL My shirt doesn't fit. Figures.... I need a bit of room because it's already tight and 100% cotton- I don't want to wear it once! So me and DD15 (as usual... hardest to buy for without trying things on) will have to wait till I can exchange our shirts. 
That actually does help -the one with all the orange in it actually doesn't look bad with the orange shirt/background. Hmmm 
I really liked that mickey head/patriotic one... I just agree with you- don't like the empty bottom part and there is no way I can put lettering in there curved like that, same font as FW, etc. LOL But I like it- cause it's a mickey head AND patriotic! 

These were so easy- I can't believe I haven't done this before now. It's fun. I can see I'm going to spend a fortune making our own shirts now LOL but it's a lot cheaper than buying shirts when you get there! I figure after all the shirts and the transfer paper (I will not count ink used to print practices on paper then on the transfers) the total cost for all 5 should be around $35 (with one extra transfer paper left- since that's counting 2 pkgs 3each and so one will be left over everytime I make 5 shirts). that's pretty close to the cost of ONE shirt for me or DH! I luuuurrrve saving money.  
thanks so much for your help!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

What I need to figure out (again- used to know how to do it a long time ago... couple years ago when I made memory pages for my kids for the yearbooks at school LOL) is how to make the most use of each transfer paper- when I make the small ones for DD- there is "almost" half a page left... just wasted when cut off. I don't know how to put something small on with the same picture though so it will all print on the transfer paper at the same time. I gotta work on that and figure it out. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Cant you flip the page(making the bottom of the page now become the top of the page) and run the page through again, printing the smaller design on the blank half of the paper?


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

BigDaddyRog said:


> Cant you flip the page(making the bottom of the page now become the top of the page) and run the page through again, printing the smaller design on the blank half of the paper?


I thought about that- but the transfer paper is so precious I didn't want to chance it. LOL My printer has a mind of it's own sometimes and what if it printed the 2nd one larger than I thought and overlapped? That would be a disaster LOL
I'd rather figure out how to get it all on one page to print at once- kinda like how Shan had all those musket mickeys all every which way on the paper- KWIM? LOL


----------



## Tigger0624

seabee said:


> Well, someone had mentioned the camping picture as possibly something earlier, I whipped this up if anyone is interested. You really could have any saying on it you wanted. This one was just for posting purposes.




This was the pic I used for the shirts- Thank you Seabee!!! My boys love it!

I didn't scale down the pics- though I wish I would have... I just figured if I couldnt get 2 on the page, why not just make them big...LOL

I printed out one at a 5x7 size and it just looked lost on the back of the shirt-even though it was a sz6 youth shirt.... oh well- the boys like them- so thats fine with me... 

Bibidy- the shirts are just full tye-dye with a spiral in the middle- though i wonder if i could get the mickey head in white somehow ....hrrrmmm... let me work on that one and i'll get back to you...

I was messing around with more stuff on Gimp last night... I figured out how to add, move and rotate text!!!! Yippe for me I am a Computer Loser!!! 

Thanks again to Rog and Seabee for the design work!


----------



## Vickmeys

BigDaddyRog said:


> WOW...thank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickmeys, I put these together for you. Hopefully you'll like one of them




Thanks so much!!!  I love them all!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Tigger0624 said:


> ... Yippe for me I am a Computer Loser!!!
> 
> 
> *HEEEEEEEY....WAIT a MINUTE here!!!!!! Are you calling me....oh, nevermind!!!  *
> 
> Thanks again to Rog and Seabee for the design work!



Nicole....do you happen to have the "Living The Life" pic without any font on it? Just curious!


----------



## Tigger0624

Rog- I meant that I suck at computers is all- you guys rock!  

I've spent HOURS trying to figure out that program and all i can get is basic text on a pic and if i'm luck I can move it or rotate it...lmao... I'll stick to the regular crafty stuff and leave the gods and goddesses of computers to the technical stuff 

Heck- I cant even win with saving something off a website! I found a really cute pic that was Micky head filled with a cartoonish Castle pic and Cinderella in the front- but its too small to do anything with Boo Hoo :-(

Not only that- but I cant remember where I found it either!!!!


----------



## DisneyPeanut

These shirts are so awesome! I'm going to go back and read the thread again to learn how to make the transfers. Is this something that is easy to do?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

DisneyPeanut said:


> These shirts are so awesome! I'm going to go back and read the thread again to learn how to make the transfers. Is this something that is easy to do?


Its a breeze!!!



Tigger0624 said:


> Rog- I meant that I suck at computers is all- you guys rock! ...*I was just kidding!!!*
> 
> Heck- I cant even win with saving something off a website! I found a really cute pic that was Micky head filled with a cartoonish Castle pic and Cinderella in the front- but its too small to do anything with Boo Hoo :-(
> 
> Not only that- but I cant remember where I found it either!!!!


Ive done that a thousand times...accidentally stumble on something good...then forgot where the heck it was or how I found it!!!


----------



## DisneyPeanut

Ok, so I just finished reading this whole thread. I am really NOT computer savy. From what I understand I right click on the image I like on this thread save it, I have been saving into my pictures is that ok? Then I print it out on my regular printer, cut it out and iron it on?? Is it really that easy?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thats pretty much it in a peanut-shell!!! But you have to use transfer paper in your printer, just in case ya missed that part. Copy it, print it, trim it, iron it, wear it!!!


----------



## DisneyPeanut

where do i get transfer paper? and what brand? kind?


----------



## 2goofycampers

BigDaddyRog said:


> Thats pretty much it in a peanut-shell!!! But you have to use transfer paper in your printer, just in case ya missed that part. Copy it, print it, trim it, iron it, wear it!!!



Great pun.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

You can get it in any craft supply like Michaels, as well as Walmarts craft section. The only brand Ive used that wasnt good was Avery...I find that the transfer paper made for "dark fabric" works best...but if your using white shirts, the "light fabric" type is fine.


----------



## DisneyPeanut

Thank You!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Wait- you said something about the BACK of the boy's shirts? Are you putting the design on the back or the front?!?
I went to MIchaels today on my way home- the sale ended last Sunday!  So the shirts are on sale now $2.99 which is fine- except 3 of us need the fitted shirts (us gals) which are $5.99.  
So I didn't buy nearly as many as I'd hoped since they were more expensive. We gals can't use the regular size- by the time we get them to fit our chest (and for DD8 that would be her tummeh.... LOL) then the shirt is huge- almost to our knees and sleeves past our elbows. So we have to use fitted. Bummer huh? Figures I'd miss the sale. LOL

Has anyone ever used transfer paper that says it's for soft and stretchy shirts? Just curious. I wonder if those would work better for us gals who tend to stretch the front of the shirt out (vs guys who don't)?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I havent used that type of transfer paper Boo...I think its fairly new, I read where Shan mentioned that it works better on a cotton blend shirt than 100% cotton...but have no experience with this at all.



*IMPORTANT LINK...*

I just mentioned about finding cool stuff on the web and forgetting where I found it later...well..in an attempt to save this memory...I just stumbled on this DISNEY WALLPAPER SITE. It has some Large High Def Disney pictures that could be great for TeeShirt Designs!!!!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

I showed DH the shirt I made him last night, while he slept. And he said HE LIKE!


----------



## Shan-man

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Has anyone ever used transfer paper that says it's for soft and stretchy shirts? Just curious. I wonder if those would work better for us gals who tend to stretch the front of the shirt out (vs guys who don't)?



The avery transfers for stretchable fabric MUST be used on high synthetic count shirts. I tried it on a low count (30% poly, 70 Cotton?) and it was a miserable mess... ruined the shirt! I got it thinking it would be better for a rotund fellow, who might be more prone to stretching his shirts.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

It's not Avery- it's June Tailor... think that might make a difference? LOL 

I really REALLY need to figure out how to get search to work and find a thread somewhere about making mickey head tie dye shirts. I bought white shirts to do this on and I can't remember if I'm supposed to wash them first- or not wash them first. argh 
Ofcourse I also need to know how to DO them...  But gotta start from the beginning and for me the beginning is do I wash them first or not! Gotta find a thread on this......


----------



## BigDaddyRog

DISNEY WALLPAPER SITE

These are some of my faves from the above link...keep in mind, photo bucket does shrink the pics some, so the original files will be much larger than these posted here. The quality of these are amazing in most cases:


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

That first one is one of my favorites- I made a door magnet out of it (for cruise)!


----------



## AuburnJen92

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Wait- you said something about the BACK of the boy's shirts? Are you putting the design on the back or the front?!?
> I went to MIchaels today on my way home- the sale ended last Sunday!  So the shirts are on sale now $2.99 which is fine- except 3 of us need the fitted shirts (us gals) which are $5.99.
> So I didn't buy nearly as many as I'd hoped since they were more expensive. We gals can't use the regular size- by the time we get them to fit our chest (and for DD8 that would be her tummeh.... LOL) then the shirt is huge- almost to our knees and sleeves past our elbows. So we have to use fitted. Bummer huh? Figures I'd miss the sale. LOL
> 
> Has anyone ever used transfer paper that says it's for soft and stretchy shirts? Just curious. I wonder if those would work better for us gals who tend to stretch the front of the shirt out (vs guys who don't)?



be patient, michaels runs that sale every couple of weeks....i use them for a backup if i need like one shirt because it is dumb to order one shirt wholesale


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

AuburnJen92 said:


> be patient, michaels runs that sale every couple of weeks....i use them for a backup if i need like one shirt because it is dumb to order one shirt wholesale


well I didn't know that- but still it was on the way home (had to drive about 50min to Fort Worth Zoo today) so going any other time- unless I have some other reason to be in the area... would cost me more than the difference in gas anyway. LOL So it was better to buy them today at the higher prices. It's about the same price as Walmart here in town- but Walmart doesn't have the same colors in all the different depts I have to buy the shirts in! So annoying. LOL But anyway my point is even if they go on sale again pretty soon- it would cost me a lot of gas to drive there and back so yanno?


----------



## AuburnJen92

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> well I didn't know that- but still it was on the way home (had to drive about 50min to Fort Worth Zoo today) so going any other time- unless I have some other reason to be in the area... would cost me more than the difference in gas anyway. LOL So it was better to buy them today at the higher prices. It's about the same price as Walmart here in town- but Walmart doesn't have the same colors in all the different depts I have to buy the shirts in! So annoying. LOL But anyway my point is even if they go on sale again pretty soon- it would cost me a lot of gas to drive there and back so yanno?



if you ever have a large order, let me know, i'll get them for you wholesale


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Jen...I got an email today from that transfer paper company we chatted about...you may definately want to give them a look...they also sell vinyl supplies..... www.coastalbusiness.com 

These guys sell paper for both DARK and LIGHT fabric at less than $1 a dollar a sheet, and the paper is very nice quality. They also have the new strechy stuff. 

use the discount code 5SAVINGS through March 15th for a WHOPPING 5% savings!!!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

I'm looking on that website under for inkjet printers- and all I see are they are all listed either for light garments, soft and stretchy, or don't say either way. None of them SAY for dark/bright colors.... so I have no idea which would be the ones to order?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Really? Are you in the right section??? heres a screen shot...Ive circled some example of what you should be looking for....





OPAQUE means you cant see through the transfer...which means its intended for ANY COLOR fabric.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Oh I scrolled and scrolled thru the many listings- but apparently didn't scroll far enough. Opaque? is that like the stuff I've been buying at Walmart? LOL 
thanks!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I found this inside of a tree I cut just now....ok,ok...the tree was growing in my head!!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Rog ~ I think that one may be my favorite.  Great job!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thanks Karla....I like it too...I wish I could smell it!!


----------



## Tigger0624

Bibbidy- I think I figured out a way to do the Mickey Head tye dye... there is a product at Michaels (where I got my tye dye kit) called Tye Dye resist. Basically you put this produt over any part of the shirt (or whatever you are dying) that you want to remain white- let it totally dry (about 6 hours) then tye dye in the pattern that you want- the dye wont seep into wherever you put the resist. I'm going to try it out tomorrow- I'll post when I'm all done to let you know if it works out good enough.

Rog- that one is awesome! I might have to get Taz another shirt so he has that one too!!!


----------



## Tiggntaz

Tigger0624 said:


> Tye Dye resist. Basically you put this produt over any part of the shirt (or whatever you are dying) that you want to remain white- let it totally dry (about 6 hours) then tye dye in the pattern that you want- the dye wont seep into wherever you put the resist.



I will get some extra to cover Tigg that way she will not be Tye Dye herself for the disney trip.



Tigger0624 said:


> Rog- that one is awesome! I might have to get Taz another shirt so he has that one too!!!



Yup I like that one (looking for a black shirt now)


----------



## Tiggntaz

Tiggntaz said:


> I will get some extra to cover Tigg that way she will not be Tye Dye herself for the disney trip.



Wow my grammer stinks!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

And for the exremely rustic....


----------



## ynottony99

BigDaddyRog said:


> I found this inside of a tree I cut just now....ok,ok...the tree was growing in my head!!



*I really like this one Rog! *


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> Jen...I got an email today from that transfer paper company we chatted about...you may definately want to give them a look...they also sell vinyl supplies..... www.coastalbusiness.com
> 
> These guys sell paper for both DARK and LIGHT fabric at less than $1 a dollar a sheet, and the paper is very nice quality. They also have the new strechy stuff.
> 
> use the discount code 5SAVINGS through March 15th for a WHOPPING 5% savings!!!



Hmm, I will definitely be giving them a looksee.  I am using the German paper right now.  Definitely the Cadillac of papers.  (and I am paying for it too)  I am using a color laser printer, so I will check their supply out.  Thanks Rog.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Tigger0624 said:


> Bibbidy- I think I figured out a way to do the Mickey Head tye dye... there is a product at Michaels (where I got my tye dye kit) called Tye Dye resist. Basically you put this produt over any part of the shirt (or whatever you are dying) that you want to remain white- let it totally dry (about 6 hours) then tye dye in the pattern that you want- the dye wont seep into wherever you put the resist. I'm going to try it out tomorrow- I'll post when I'm all done to let you know if it works out good enough.
> 
> Rog- that one is awesome! I might have to get Taz another shirt so he has that one too!!!




Oooh please do tell me how that comes out!!! That sounds really great!


----------



## Tigger0624

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Oooh please do tell me how that comes out!!! That sounds really great!



OK- I haven't tried out the first way I said yet- which would leave Mickey white on the shirt- but I came across this method today on another board so thought I would post a link here- even has step by step pics on how to do it best- with this method- the mickey head could be either white or colored a seperate dye and they look really cute- it involves basic sewing- but other than that seems really simple... I think I might actually do one of each and see which looks better! 

Today will be t-shirt day!!! Hope to have pics up tomorrow or Monday!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Rog, you are AWESOME.


----------



## DisneyPeanut

I'll agree with that! I love the tree mickey!!



2goofycampers said:


> Rog, you are AWESOME.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Yeah I really like the wood one too. Awesome!



Tigger0624 said:


> OK- I haven't tried out the first way I said yet- which would leave Mickey white on the shirt- but I came across this method today on another board so thought I would post a link here- even has step by step pics on how to do it best- with this method- the mickey head could be either white or colored a seperate dye and they look really cute- it involves basic sewing- but other than that seems really simple... I think I might actually do one of each and see which looks better!
> 
> Today will be t-shirt day!!! Hope to have pics up tomorrow or Monday!


You didn't post the link but it's probably the thread I've already looked at- the one that is directions for making "spiral tie dyed" mickey shirts? I dont know about the sewing part- but even if I did that I thought what you found would "clean" it up and make the mickey look more like mickey. I've seen some pictures there that turned out great- others the mickey ended up bleeding off in areas where the shape of mickey isn't as noticable. KWIM? 

I was also thinking if the Mickey was white like you said- that then I could do an iron on transfer of just the classic black mickey icon.... would that look stupid on an otherwise tie dyed all over shirt?


----------



## Tigger0624

You didn't post the link but it's probably the thread

Sorry- I'm slightly braindead today! Yes- its the one with the sewing... its alot harder than it seems though :-(

 I've already looked at- the one that is directions for making "spiral tie dyed" mickey shirts? I dont know about the sewing part- but even if I did that I thought what you found would "clean" it up and make the mickey look more like mickey. I've seen some pictures there that turned out great- others the mickey ended up bleeding off in areas where the shape of mickey isn't as noticable. KWIM? 

I was also thinking if the Mickey was white like you said- that then I could do an iron on transfer of just the classic black mickey icon.... would that look stupid on an otherwise tie dyed all over shirt?

I was actually planning on putting character and name decals on our shirts in hte white mickey part- for instance- my fav character is Tigger so I was going to iron on a tigger decal and my name or something in the white part...

Before I found a way to do the white mickey part, i was just gonna put the black mickey heads with our names or something on the shirts- i think as long as the colors are dark enough that they will show up- it'll be ok...


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Tigger0624 said:


> You didn't post the link but it's probably the thread
> 
> Sorry- I'm slightly braindead today! Yes- its the one with the sewing... its alot harder than it seems though :-(
> 
> I've already looked at- the one that is directions for making "spiral tie dyed" mickey shirts? I dont know about the sewing part- but even if I did that I thought what you found would "clean" it up and make the mickey look more like mickey. I've seen some pictures there that turned out great- others the mickey ended up bleeding off in areas where the shape of mickey isn't as noticable. KWIM?
> 
> I was also thinking if the Mickey was white like you said- that then I could do an iron on transfer of just the classic black mickey icon.... would that look stupid on an otherwise tie dyed all over shirt?
> 
> I was actually planning on putting character and name decals on our shirts in hte white mickey part- for instance- my fav character is Tigger so I was going to iron on a tigger decal and my name or something in the white part...
> 
> Before I found a way to do the white mickey part, i was just gonna put the black mickey heads with our names or something on the shirts- i think as long as the colors are dark enough that they will show up- it'll be ok...


Yes, I think the drawing/sewing/pulling it and then keeping other die from getting on the mickey part and/or having the mickey part bleed out from the sewn part is much more difficult (atleast for me!) than it seems for some people. LOL That's why I was all interested in what you found to keep the mickey part (just drawn? I was assuming) white and non-dye-able. Is that a word?  

I also like your idea of the white mickey center with iron-on of other favorite characters within the white mickey part...... is that how you're going to do it or are you going to do the spiral tye-dye and just not dye the mickey part? LMK!


----------



## bama_ed

BigDaddyRog,

Hate to ask but could you post the Musket Mickey/Log version graphic in post #290 with a white background instead of a black one?  I'd like to use it but prefer white t-shirts.

I made a trial t-shirt today.  Good thing it was a trial - I put the breast design too far toward the sleeve  Oh well, that's how I learn.

Thanks,

Bama ED


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Not a problem Ed...here ya go...


----------



## rimmer

I've looked all over and now I'm really confused.  Sorry, I stay that way  Anyhow, Where can I get just the fonts you guys use?  I already have Photoshop 7 and really don't want to have to learn a new program, did I mention I get confused alot?  Oh and by the way, I love, love, love all of your designs.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

You can download free disney fonts here, or just google "free disney fonts" you'll get a ton of results.

http://www.fontseek.com/fonts/disney.htm


----------



## Shan-man

Search for Waltograph, that's one of my favs


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Mine too....


----------



## rimmer

You guys are always so helpful and quick.  Thanks   So, now I'm going to ask a really stupid question.  Where and how do I save the zip file.  I've never understood zip files.  I keep downloading it but it doesn't show up where I think it should be.   And to think I work on Photoshop everyday.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Download the zip to your *desktop*. Unzip it, highlight and copy the fonts you want to keep, and then paste them in the *c/windows/font *folder.


----------



## Cosmo1026

Hey Guys, thanks for the t-shirt images, I really like the ones with the Musket Mickey, this is me and my wife first time at FWR and we are really excited, anything that we can do to help express our joy helps, any tips on how to get the best iron-ons???, I've so far not had so much luck, I went by the package directions and still could not get the full image transfer!


Look out for us in March 29-April 1st


----------



## rimmer

BigDaddyRog said:


> Download the zip to your *desktop*. Unzip it, highlight and copy the fonts you want to keep, and then paste them in the *c/windows/font *folder.


Once again thankyou I finally got it!!!     I'm so excited and a little nervous to camp at the fort.  
This is a little off topic but now all I need is the recipe for the Kongaloosh (sp?) and I'll be set for my March 29th trip


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Kungaloosh is NEVER off topic!!!!

1/4 cup capt morgan spiced rum
1/4 cup blackberry brandy
1/4 cup daily's strawberry daq mix
1/4 cup orange juice

enough ice in a blender to make it slushy and enjoy!!!!


----------



## Cosmo1026

after seeing a few of those Musket Mickeys t-shirts, I kind of wondered what was a Kungoloose!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Its the Alcohol filled frosty Icon of Fort Wilderness.....Because FtWildernessGuy said so a LOOONG time ago!! And its really fun to say....especially after youve had a few!!!


----------



## Shan-man

Cosmo1026 said:


> after seeing a few of those Musket Mickeys t-shirts, I kind of wondered what was a Kungoloose!



No, no! Kungoloose is the effect, _Kungaloosh_ is the effector! As well as the rallying cry of former adventurers-turned-Fiends!


----------



## DaveInTN

Shan-man said:


> No, no! Kungoloose is the effect, _Kungaloosh_ is the effector! As well as the rallying cry of former adventurers-turned-Fiends!



Yes, first you drink Kungaloosh.  Then you become Kungaloose.  And then you have Kungalucinations.  

The next morning.....


----------



## clkelley

................


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Kungaleesh...thats funny!!!


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

Watch out or you'll become a Kungalush (like that would be a bad thing).


----------



## rimmer

BigDaddyRog said:


> Kungaloosh is NEVER off topic!!!!
> 
> 1/4 cup capt morgan spiced rum
> 1/4 cup blackberry brandy
> 1/4 cup daily's strawberry daq mix
> 1/4 cup orange juice
> 
> enough ice in a blender to make it slushy and enjoy!!!!



Oh Thank you that sounds Yummy!  With 3 teenage girls on this trip I'm going to need it.  Now I'm set for my trip


----------



## rimmer

Does anyone have photoshop elements 7?  I have a new computer that is using windows vista 64bit and my photoshop will not put text on my pics.  I have been trying to make t-shirts for our trip next week and cannot get it to work.  I'm losing my mind


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Go to www.gimp.org .Its a free download, And its just about all I use. Occasionally I use MS Paint for certain simple things like some transparencies....but gimp works perfectly with vista(amazing, huh? Very few programs perform correctly under an untweaked vista). Its a very easy-to-navigate program, and its pretty easy to teach yourself how to learn.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I dont see why this couldnt be used as a tshirt design...


----------



## rimmer

Thanks, right after I posted the photoshop problems a virus attacked my laptop for the 2nd time in 3 months and now off to the shop again   .  I stole my old computer back from ds, maybe when I get it back photoshop will work properly.  As for now, I just may use that one above for my husbands shirt, he'll love that one


----------



## Shan-man

Though I think Rog's version is better, I thought I would post my whack at it... if only because mine is really high res should you want it (about 3500 pixels square) so it will print quite crisp. If you want it, let me know and I will put the high res on my downloads page.


----------



## rimmer

BigDaddyRog said:


> I dont see why this couldnt be used as a tshirt design...



My husband loves the vintage look of this but I can't save it as a jpeg. 

My comp has been repaired and my photoshop finally works.  I've put my name on the site marker now all I have to do is t-shirts for 6 of us and I'll be ready to leave next Sunday Whoo Hoo


----------



## rimmer

Shan-man said:


> Though I think Rog's version is better, I thought I would post my whack at it... if only because mine is really high res should you want it (about 3500 pixels square) so it will print quite crisp. If you want it, let me know and I will put the high res on my downloads page.



I like this one too, but my dh likes the vintage look for his t-shirt.  It is very crisp. I would still like a copy of this, could you direct me to your downloads page?  Thanks


----------



## Shan-man

Here is the high res file. Right-click on the link and choose "Save Target As..." to save it where you need it. Hope you find it useful. Oh, I made it a bit more tan, to look like the original.


----------



## rimmer

Shan-man said:


> Here is the high res file. Right-click on the link and choose "Save Target As..." to save it where you need it. Hope you find it useful. Oh, I made it a bit more tan, to look like the original.



Thankyou!!  It's perfect and I do like the tan color better.  

You guys have been so helpful,      If it wasn't for all you guys help I probably would have thrown my comp out the window by now   .     Thanks for helping save my sanity


----------



## bord1niowa

This one is perfect with the hi-res for my camper!  I have a lady that is printing in vinyl for the camper anything I want in sizes up to 24" by up to 30 feet.  I think this on the back someplace would be great.  The rest will be in a Haunted Mansion theme.  Can't wait to get it done!  Thanks guys and gal fiends .


----------



## Shan-man

Please post pics 'pon 'pletion! 'Preciated!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Here it is in jpg format...but you can plainly see that it loses some definition when converted to jpg....





you can save the png format and open it with MSPaint,it may be a bit clearer than this jpg.

Shan...whats the name of that texture youused as a wood grain? It looks GREAT!!!! I dont have anything even close to that on gimp...but I may be able to download it somewhere.


----------



## Shan-man

I found it through Google image search, but here it is on my photobucket (right-click the link <--- , save target as). Mostly I used it as a bump map for the lighting effects filter in PS, I'm sure GiMP has something similar. I spent a little time playing with it some more this morning and employed the Displace filter to warp the image to the texture of the grain (particularly notice the bumpiness on the gun stock and his right foot). I think it looks considerably better, so here is the latest whack at it:






The high res is here (it replaced the old one).


----------



## BradyBz12

bord1niowa said:


> I have a lady that is printing in vinyl for the camper anything I want in sizes up to 24" by up to 30 feet.  I think this on the back someplace would be great.  The rest will be in a Haunted Mansion theme.



Very cool - gotta send pics when it's done!

btw, I have your avatar image as a decal on my truck! Gets loads of comments.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

bord1niowa said:


> This one is perfect with the hi-res for my camper!  I have a lady that is printing in vinyl for the camper anything I want in sizes up to 24" by up to 30 feet.  I think this on the back someplace would be great.  The rest will be in a Haunted Mansion theme.  Can't wait to get it done!  Thanks guys and gal fiends .



I would love to see camper with all the decals done sometime. Please post pictures.


----------



## bord1niowa

I am sending the lady the designs this week and I hope to have the finished product done and on within 2-3 weeks.  I will post pics when the outside is done.  We are on a hunt this weekend for inside decorations.  Wished I had one of those picture changing plastic framed horror pictures from Halloween now.  That would be perfect.  We do have some things already though.  Getting the front coach lights this week too.  Can't wait to see how it turns out.  One thing for sure...it should turn some heads, either because it's old (1976) or looks wacky.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Cheryl....not exactly the same...couldnt figure out what font was used in the original, the star mickey head isnt the same either...but its pretty close.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

bumping for Momofejlg!


----------



## donatalie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Cheryl....not exactly the same...couldnt figure out what font was used in the original, the star mickey head isnt the same either...but its pretty close.



Here is the original...............
but you did a great job with the re-creation!!!!!


----------



## DaveInTN

Just wanted to share pics of my family wearing our Musket Mickey shirts last week to the HDDR.  Thanks for BDR for sharing the design and to everyone on here for giving me the idea of making my own shirts.  We got tons of comments...


----------



## 2goofycampers

AWWW, you guys look great, beautiful family.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

WOW......you guys are freakin AWESOME!!!!!!!!  
they look really good on the pink......man, Im so proud!!!


----------



## Tigger0624

Rog- here is a pic of the boys wearing their Musket Mickey shirts- wasnt able to get a group pic though...










They turned out great and we got a ton of comments about them!!!! Our TiggnTaz shirts got a lot of attention too, but I dont have a pic of those. Thanks again for everything!!!


----------



## DaveInTN

Those are awesome!  I can't believe your 4 guys and my 4 girls were at the Fort, AT THE SAME FREAKIN TIME, all wearing Rog's Musket Mickey shirts, and we didn't run into each other!  That place isn't THAT big!  WEIRD!  Would have loved meeting you guys...maybe next time!


----------



## Tigger0624

DaveInTN said:


> Those are awesome!  I can't believe your 4 guys and my 4 girls were at the Fort, AT THE SAME FREAKIN TIME, all wearing Rog's Musket Mickey shirts, and we didn't run into each other!  That place isn't THAT big!  WEIRD!  Would have loved meeting you guys...maybe next time!



It is odd- they are all about the same ages too!!!! And with 12 of us there total with the same print shirt on- you'd think we'd see each other!!!! 

We'll be back at the Fort Memorial Day, 4th of July, Halloween and mid-November for my 30th b-day bash..... hopefully we'll get to meet up one of those trips!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Lookin good Taz!!!



I made this for Disney4Dan's upcoming cruise door...but I found tht it makes a pretty good t-shirt too.....


----------



## JDC

Need a little help.  I love the shirt ideas and I have tried to follow the directions on getting the fonts, but I can not seem to get the waltograph fonts to paste or copy to the fonts folder.  What am I doing wrong?  I copy and paste, and I have selected the copy this file option and clicked the fonts folder.  All with no results.  Help!!!  Thanks in advance


----------



## Shan-man

Where are you copying from? If you are trying to copy from a webpage and paste in the fonts folder, that won't work. You need to download the font to your machine and then move the font file to the fonts folder (just drag it there, no reason to copy and paste).


----------



## JDC

Thanks for the reply, but I finally got it.  I had to use the extract all wizard to move the files.  It would not do it any other way.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog

I put these together for my daughters graduation trip next month... the first one is what you would copy to edit with your own name and characters....





They chose their favorite Disney romances since they are going as couples....


Simba & Nala 










Hercules & Meg










Wall.e & Eve


----------



## JDC

I've already ruined a  couple of shirts, so  I am going to the experts.  I keep getting  the outline of the iron on the transfers when I am done.  I backed the heat down and I am putting the iron on for 20 sec like they suggest.  Any advice on what I am doing wrong?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ive never heard of this happening....are you keeping the iron in motion, or are you pressing it down in one spot at a time? I glide the iron over the entire transfer for like 40-50 seconds and have never had any real problems. Occassionally, an edge may not adhere well enough, in which case I re-apply the parchment paper and glide over the edges with firm pressure for a few more seconds.


----------



## lorac4disney

Rushing out to buy T-shirts and transfer paper today!  This is completely AWESOME!  I'm hoping I can find shirts in lime green, but considering that I'm leaving out Monday, I'm not going to be too picky about it.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ive never heard of this happening....are you keeping the iron in motion, or are you pressing it down in one spot at a time? I glide the iron over the entire transfer for like 40-50 seconds and have never had any real problems. Occassionally, an edge may not adhere well enough, in which case I re-apply the parchment paper and glide over the edges with firm pressure for a few more seconds.



HaHa.... you said "glide the iron"


----------



## BigDaddyRog

bigdisneydaddy said:


> HaHa.... you said "glide the iron"


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

BigDaddyRog said:


>



Its just not one of those phrases I think of when I think of you Rog.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Its ok...I glide my iron with a manly grip!! 





And my iron has a hemi, and flames, suicides on the front and 50s on the rear, 5 spoke Cragar rims, positive traction and dual exhaust!!! Its tough guy he-man kinda iron!!!


----------



## RvUsa

BigDaddyRog said:


> Its ok...I glide my iron with a manly grip!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my iron has a hemi, and flames, suicides on the front and 50s on the rear, 5 spoke Cragar rims, positive traction and dual exhaust!!! Its tough guy he-man kinda iron!!!



That may be true, but you are still wearing an apron while you are doing it!!!


----------



## jebiford29

Man, I wish I had stumbled upon this thread earlier.  It's been raining for 2 solid weeks in Tallahassee, FL and this would've been a GREAT rainy day activity for me, dw, and even the kids.  But now that the weather cleared up, I have some modifications I need to get done on our pop-up.  So much fun, so little time...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> That may be true, but you are still wearing an apron while you are doing it!!!



But its a tough guy, he-man kinda apron!!! Besides...it hides my thong!!


----------



## motofamily

We had a customer ask about custom printed thongs for his pool company just the other day!


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ive never heard of this happening....are you keeping the iron in motion, or are you pressing it down in one spot at a time? I glide the iron over the entire transfer for like 40-50 seconds and have never had any real problems. Occassionally, an edge may not adhere well enough, in which case I re-apply the parchment paper and glide over the edges with firm pressure for a few more seconds.



I agree with Rog, you really have to have even pressure.  (I cheat and use a heat press)  I have used the iron method and know you really have to have a steady hand.


----------



## AuburnJen92

motofamily said:


> We had a customer ask about custom printed thongs for his pool company just the other day!



I can't say I have had a request for thongs....boxer shorts, yes, underwear, yes, panties, yes, no thongs....

The things they want printed on there....well, we are not going there either.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

bump


----------



## FloridaDisneyFan

Well I think I have saved just about ALL of the images for t-shirts and we leave for the Fort on Oct. 24.   

Hmmmm, work, doctor's appointments, parents visiting for 2 weeks, weekend trip, and also want to make the Mickey Lamp Post and vinyl/magnet decals for camper in that time??

More Kungaloosh needed!!


----------



## DaddyDon

BigDaddyRog said:


> But its a tough guy, he-man kinda apron!!! Besides...it hides my thong!!



I just spewed my beer all over the sceen ROG!!!!!


----------



## LuckyinGa

BigDaddyRog said:


> Theres really no creativity required...just right click the designs you like and save them to your desktop....buy some transfer paper(iron-on paper) thats good for dark fabric from WalMart, Target or any craft store, print it out and iron it on!!! That way you dont have to send any money to anyone...and ya feel like you've done something crafty!!!!!(when really all ya did was print and iron)



What am I doing wrong???? I printed out the tree slice Musket Mickey and it's too large for the paper 8.5 x 11. The image was cut off top and bottom.  I'm so bummed. Today was the day I was finally going to get this project done. 

Help Me Please.


----------



## Goingtoseethemouse

Hi ROG,
Heard you stopped by to say HI (SIte 361) but I missed you! Maybe next time!

Leyla


----------



## AuburnJen92

LuckyinGa said:


> What am I doing wrong???? I printed out the tree slice Musket Mickey and it's too large for the paper 8.5 x 11. The image was cut off top and bottom.  I'm so bummed. Today was the day I was finally going to get this project done.
> 
> Help Me Please.



print it out as a fax, cropped to fit


----------



## Judy in Texas

Has anyone tried putting something up the sleeve on a long-sleeved t-shirt?  I'm going to make myself a t-shirt with one of Musket Mickey logs that BigDaddyRog found when cutting down a tree.    A friend wants a similar shirt but with something up the sleeve.  I thought about Mickey heads like clkelley has on her T@B.   Any other ideas?  Maybe "Long Live Musket Mickey"?  Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I thing a long stretched out goofy would look cool on the sleeves.


----------



## LuckyinGa

BigDaddyRog said:


> I thing a long stretched out goofy would look cool on the sleeves.



Would that be a design you could create?????


----------



## Judy in Texas

...or maybe a golf cart driving up a road to the outdoor movies/campfire?


----------



## martinolichfamily

BigDaddyRog said:


> DISNEY WALLPAPER SITE
> 
> These are some of my faves from the above link...keep in mind, photo bucket does shrink the pics some, so the original files will be much larger than these posted here. The quality of these are amazing in most cases:




Could we use these images for a tshirt w/out getting in 'trouble'??


I am some what new to all of this...but LOVE the idea of making my own shirts!  Our past July trip i bought disney tshirts for DD & DS for each day we were there.... 

I was wanting to put a "Mickey Head"(small) on the back of the tshirt and put DD & DS names in the mickey head..in the middle of the shirt up towards the top...where can i find a plain ole mickey head to do that?

Thanks!


----------



## LuckyinGa

If I use dark transfer paper and pick an image that is rather detailed and I don't cut it all out, will the transfer paper that is blank show up on a black t-shirt?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Yes....any blank spots will show up as white.


----------



## LuckyinGa

Thank you.


----------



## LuckyinGa

I made a big mistake today and was wondering if anyone out there in t-shirt land has any advice for me. I tried to apply an image on the sleeve of a shirt and screwed it up big time. I immediately tried to remove the transfer but was only able to get half of it off. 

Do any of you have any hints on how I can remove the remainder of the transfer from the shirt? I hate to throw it out.

Thank you.


----------



## AuburnJen92

What were you trying to put on the sleeve?  Sleeves are notoriously difficult and take lots of practice to master.  I can put vinyl over it in the same color and put the graphic on there for you if you are willing to send it to me.  That will save your shirt.  Most of the time, however, you won't be able to get it off once it has set.


----------



## RustManFan

I hope more of you will stop by and visit the Creative DISigns forum.  Lots of DISigns for everything related to WDW and plenty of how-to threads as well.  And the creativity is amazing!!

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## 4mickey2

alright, i have a question.  we did the iron ons for halloween and when i washed them the transfers started coming off.  i know i didn't iron them very long because the one i did iron longer started to fade from the heat?  

so, why did this happen to me?  anyone???


----------



## MyHappiestPlace

oooh this thread is full of great ideas  may have to break down and get a new color cartridge for the printer


----------



## jwpaul

Any idea what company can print this for the camper?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Send a message to AuburnJen92....shes got all the info you need.


----------



## 4mickey2

alright, Rog, whatcha got for Easter?  Schaefer is the name for all of us going.

Thanks.


----------



## kltigger

Hi!

Just saw your shirts and loved them!  Can you tell me what website you got the designs from?  

Thanks!


----------



## Judy40

So I am getting ready to make new camp shirts this year and some people said I should put the design on the back and not the front. Last year we did the front. I was just curious what your opinion is?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Of coarse...this is a personal decision....but it seems like its the NEW THING to put a larger design on the back of a shirt, and a small design where a pocket would be on the front!


----------



## auntie

I especially like that idea of the print on the back in regards to womens t-shirts.   ****s can throw the whole look off?...Also...it's kind of wierd when people are admiring your shirt..but they're staring at your ****s trying to see exactly what it says.  Just a lit-tle awkwarrrd. 

What the heck..you can't say "****"...


 you get the idea!


----------



## Tnbob

No Phyllis, I don't know what you mean, give us a couple of ideas, don't leave us hanging.


----------



## 3gr8kids

auntie said:


> What the heck..you can't say "****"...




b00bs


----------



## Judy40

I am leaning towards trying it on the back. I don't want anyone staring at my *****.
Hey Rog, have you come up with anymore designs?


----------



## itch1

I am all for em 
itch


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Bump


----------



## AuburnJen92

Rog just wanted to read about ****s again!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Buuuuubs!!!
Or is it Bewbs


nope...its Beauxbs in Cajun!!


----------



## MandMLUVMMandDVC

on Real Housewives of New Jersey they are BUBBIES


----------



## BigDaddyRog

For THIS July 4th...if anyone needs something......


----------



## Lil' Lisa

You are so talented Rog!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Not really...its just a few buttons on a computer!!! But thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Lil' Lisa

BigDaddyRog said:


> Not really...its just a few buttons on a computer!!! But thanks for the compliment!


 
Nice try, but I know from experience that it takes more than that!  You are very talented!


----------



## Disneylitch

What program/programs are you using to design your graphics.  I'd love to try my hand at this.  Thanks


----------



## Lil' Lisa

Disneylitch said:


> What program/programs are you using to design your graphics. I'd love to try my hand at this. Thanks


 
The best known (and most expensive) are Adobe Illustrator or Corel Draw.  A less expensive alternative (and the one that I use for my web design work) is Xara Xtreme.  If you would like a free alternative to try your hand at graphic design, there is an open source application called Inkscape.  Have fun!


----------



## Disneylitch

Thanks for the info


----------



## AuburnJen92

Rog is using GIMP, it is a free download.


----------



## mnsprk

BigDaddyRog said:


> Not really...its just a few buttons on a computer!!! But thanks for the compliment!



But you need to know what buttons to hit and in the right order!


----------



## katiekomo

This is a great thread!

I used the "Long Live Musket Mickey" design that Rog made and ironed it on to the twin sheets that will cover our air mattresses. Then I used the one where Musket Mickey is standing alone (from Sir Claus) and ironed it onto our pillows! It looks SO cute!! 

I'll take photos when we get there and post 'em.  

Y'all are the BEST!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I feel bad for not paying much attention to Chip & Dale, being that they are the main characters of the Fort....so......no disrepect intended to Musket Mickey.......


----------



## katiekomo

Ah!! Rog that's too cute! I'm going to have to find something to put that on... my husband says no to shirts (which is why I did the sheets and pillowcases). I wonder if I could put that on a dishtowel... 

I love how I haven't even gone yet and I'm so determined I'm going to love it that I'm personalizing our "camping linens"!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Katie......I have NO DOUBT that you will LOVE the Fort.....Ive never met anyone who hasnt!!!


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

BigDaddyRog said:


> I feel bad for not paying much attention to Chip & Dale, being that they are the main characters of the Fort....so......no disrepect intended to Musket Mickey.......



I adore Chip and Dale -- and this is adorable! Great work.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

This is probably getting old for you guys...but Iv finally figured out how to get the Mickey to look "carved" as well......


----------



## Lil' Lisa

BigDaddyRog said:


> This is probably getting old for you guys...but Iv finally figured out how to get the Mickey to look "carved" as well......


 
Old?  Old you say?  Not at all!!!  Keep 'em coming!  Your designs are wonderful!


----------



## mgsmom

You guys are so freakin' good at this...

Katie - we are first timers too - and I love your REK reference in your sig - we see him every time we get a chance!


----------



## katiekomo

mgsmom-- hooray for us new kids! I'm def a fan of REK and love that song. I thought the quotation fitting for a fun loving wanderer like me!


----------



## 2goofycampers

bump for directions


----------



## sdchickie

bump, I just love all the disigners on here! Thanks for all the great stuff!


----------



## Mouse14

So is anyone making and selling shirts for everyone?


----------



## 2goofycampers

No, these are  DIY designs.


----------



## happycamper47

Just remember that things have changed and "Trademarks" have now been registered so "Fort Fiends" cannot be used with any Disney Characters.


----------

